# Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.

Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.

My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Whats not to hate about a violent group of racists who never do anything positive? All they do is destroy cities, yell dumb shit into megaphones, and block traffic.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Has BLM said that whites are inferior?  That's what racism actually is.

Please provide a link.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Why would they need to say that? They say plenty of other equally offensive things. Are the cops saying that black people are inferior? Nope, but that doesnt stop BLM from calling them "racists".


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Well, you called them racist, not me.  I just asked for an example.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


..so fighting against injustice is wrong???!!
hahahahahahahah
BLM wants to *KILL* white people








						BLM Anti-Trump Protest In Seattle: ‘We Need To Start Killing People’
					

During an anti-Trump protest in Seattle, an activist associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM) movement took to the megaphone to voice her support for, among other things,




					dailycaller.com
				



etc many links


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 28, 2020)

The present bigotry is an extension of how politicians have long weaponized the prejudice of poor and middling whites against blacks and other minorities in order to deflect from the oppression the ruling class exerted over the poor and middling whites.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Yes, there definitely some radicals in that group.

And?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They call the cops racist. When has a police department ever said blacks are inferior?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


 It is their inbred racism that thet just can't shake.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


*Just be thankful, these time warped rednecks have finally let the BLACK PANTHERS, ALL THREE OF EM FINALLY REST IN PEACE....lololol They now have a new black group they can hang there dicks on and well, expect to hear about the radical black lives matter movement 

*


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


We are talking about West Virginians now?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


BLM is promoting the lies and promoting HATE against whites and cops---
..so hating people of other races is ok with you???!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Why do white people protest along side BLM protestors?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Are the cops saying that black people are inferior?


Some cops sure treat them as inferior.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I think this is a bait thread. You are smart enough to see what the BLM organization and movement is about.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Actions are stronger than words.


harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


 Actually, they said they need to start.   They said people, not white people.  Feeling a little guilty there?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*



BLM is nothing more than another activist arm of the Democratic Party, same as Antifa and most media.  That's why.

Don't you know there's a war on?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are the cops saying that black people are inferior?
> ...


No they dont. That is an absurd statement.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Trumpettes.  Racists breeding with racists.  Racist raising their own mini-me racists.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yes, actions are stronger than words, and the police have never treated blacks as inferior.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


 Statistics show the blacks get stopped more than whites.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


BLM advocates for the murder of all LEO. 
BLM was built on a fucking lie to begin with.
And yes the leaders of BLM have repeatedly said white are inferior.








						Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
					

A co-founder of Black Lives Matter Toronto argued that white people are “recessive genetic defects” and purportedly mused about how the race could be “wiped…




					torontosun.com
				



You can google hundreds of these BLM claims. You Really ought to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...











						Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
					

A co-founder of Black Lives Matter Toronto argued that white people are “recessive genetic defects” and purportedly mused about how the race could be “wiped…




					torontosun.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I disagree. Many black people have noted how they’re treated suspiciously simply because of the color of their skin. They often don’t get the same benefit of the doubt or courtesy white people get.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


hahahhahahahahh
so the *BLack*LivesMatter wants to kill BLACKS!!!!!?
..you fked up!!!!
hahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


They are so desperate for recognition they try to tell me their sob story.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


1. the blacks NOTED = no proof they were treated because of their skin color
A. Floyd/Brown/etc were not killed because they were black--but because they committed crimes/resisted
2. 99% of these incidents have NOTHING to do with race--please prove otherwise--I've asked this MANY times on USMB and I get ----------


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I know people who dislike me because I have long hair..By white people even though I am white.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Police DEPARTMENT? 

 

Heck, I don't know!


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


GET a haircut Jesus


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yes, and then the video of the encounter comes out and we see that the accusations of racism were lies.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


The cops are not judge, jury and executioner and Floyd was not resisting he was under control of a pig that hated him and kneed him to death just like they have done other humans that didn't deserve to be killed by zealous pigs.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I will when you stop being a racist.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


The fact that you approve of this terrorist organization is more concerning


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


..I've been pulled over by cops for doing--------------NOTHING wrong!! 
..had cops stop me for--------------WALKING TO WORK!!!!!!
BIKING to work and BIKING home !!!!!!
..stopped by cops for doing 65 in a 65 zone--left lane 
I'm WHITE --the cops were WHITE




__





						I'm white--been pulled over by cops for nothing illegal
					

....I was pulled over by a cop...he ran my plates...what was I doing illegal? NOTHING ..I had my old plates on a ''new'' used car ....so the cops pull over white people too ..I did not resist or drive away



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


.....let's see a picture of your hair and then we can determine if it is sinful or not


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Don't be concerned.  I'm just one person.

What you guys are helping to create will be much more concerning for you.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


..he resisted BEFORE that = actions-reactions ......


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Most of the time the video comes out and we see there was no reason to kill a black persons, but there’s no accountability on the part of the police who committed the act.

Hence the movement attempting to value black lives by creating accountability for their deaths.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

And, for the zillionth time, they jump in to illustrate my point for us.

I just toss the softballs up in the air, they whack 'em over the fence for me.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The overuse of political correctness and quotas infers inferiority.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No, most of the time the shooting is justified. Quit spreading false information like BLM.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


BLM is a communist revolution.  Commies are bad.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 28, 2020)

*B*urn *l*oot *m*urder is upset that no one wants to be burned looted or murdered.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


..most of the time there IS a reason...what planet do you live on?? you are blinded by hate and racism
--Brown ATTACKED the cop
--ASterling did not obey legal commands/fought the cops/was tazed/continued fighting and had a pistol
--Kscott had a GUN!!
and his wife disputed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*He did have a gun.*






						Shooting of Keith Lamont Scott - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




etc etc etc


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



My guess is that BML riots seem to attract members of other terrorist groups as well so people tend to lump them all together. And, yes, it does in fact appear that they all are against *AMERICAN* nationalism which American patriots traditionally cherish.


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*
> ...


He knows, he's just helping them, that's all.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*ALL PEOPLE SHOULD HATE RACIST COPS AND RACIST WHITES, NOT JUST BLM.*


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 28, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Funny the Democrats dont see a problem


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".


----------



## Care4all (Jun 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





MarathonMike said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Black lives matter as much as white lives, is the blm movement, from what I understand?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *ALL PEOPLE SHOULD HATE RACIST COPS AND RACIST WHITES, NOT JUST BLM.*


That's the point.  They want to avoid discussing the first two, and just concentrate on the third.

That's how they're trained to behave.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 28, 2020)

JoeAverage said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


*KKK=KINKY KLULESS KLUCKERS
I've never seen anybody so obsessed with BLM movement....find a room and wack off will you.*


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





harmonica said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...











						Woman shot and killed by Kentucky police in botched raid, family says
					

Louisville police officers forced their way inside and "blindly fired," killing Breonna Taylor, according to a lawsuit.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Sterling did not obey legal commands/fought the cops/was tazed/continued fighting and had a pistol


Let’s take a look at this.
Where was this pistol?
In his pocket. 
Did he ready for it? Who knows. The only witnesses were the ones who shot him.
It seems the cops automatically assume the worst about him the second the second cop showed up.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 28, 2020)

Care4all said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Go to their website. You obviously haven't. If you did, you glossed over their agenda


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

CHIRP!
This is how you shut MAC up! HAAAA HAAAAA!!!!!!


Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...











						Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
					

A co-founder of Black Lives Matter Toronto argued that white people are “recessive genetic defects” and purportedly mused about how the race could be “wiped…




					torontosun.com


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...











						Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
					

A co-founder of Black Lives Matter Toronto argued that white people are “recessive genetic defects” and purportedly mused about how the race could be “wiped…




					torontosun.com


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL PEOPLE SHOULD HATE RACIST COPS AND RACIST WHITES, NOT JUST BLM.*
> ...




How ironic. You're the most submissive, well trained pet to political correctness on this forum. PC is your life ethos and the idea that not everyone is an adherent upsets you more than weeks and weeks of BLM violence and anarchy.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So when the violent BLM smash down your door and gang rape you and steal whatever they can find..........you know like they are doing over the country, you are going to call them '"radicals"? You fucking idiot!


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling did not obey legal commands/fought the cops/was tazed/continued fighting and had a pistol
> ...


So the fucking gangbanger had an illegal handgun in his pocket. He fought with the cops. He was Tased.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 28, 2020)

Because a lot of the policies they advocate for are dumb and unrealistic and they seem to be fine with attacking, looting and destroying bussinesses that don't have anything to do with the issues they claim to care about. How many would tolerate what they do if the word black was not in their name?


----------



## Baron (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



Because BLM & Co desire death of whites


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That's b/c from early childhood they are trained to hate ANY person of authority. From their teacher to LE. Bottom line they don't not know how to control themselves. 
I've seen 'young black men' slap their grandmother b/c she would not give them her rent money so they could buy drugs.
BELL CURVE


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Some links to this alleged activity? Ya know..BLM gang-raping--busting down the doors of private citizen's homes? All over the country..so you can, no doubt, come up with just tons of links...naming the BLM...right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Statistics show blacks more likely to break the law and according to the left they are to stupid to have an ID to drive


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So they are not protesting against that lady being thrown in jail for arson?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


This thread is about the BLM...not all blacks are a member ..or even support the goals as stated by the BLM. You and others of your ilk..seem to hate on BLM because it's seen as a black organization..ignoring that BLM has tens of millions of white supporters.

Of course..you wear your racism on your sleeve..as it were..so no surprise when you use any excuse to trot your bullshit talking points.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That's bullshit! ANY LEO will treat ANYONE they stop with the same degree of respect as they are getting. A young negro wants to get into a cop's face he is escalating what would have been a routine stop which happens millions of times a year.
Do you think the cops need this shit to deal with? They aren't going out 'negro hunting' b/c they have nothing else to do.
If the young negro 'man' has an illegal handgun in his waistband and and is high and gets into a life and death fight with a LEO chances are the negro 'man' is going to be maggot food.
But they are literally not sentient enough to understand this simple concept.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

bear513 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


1) I don't even know what you are talking about and 2) the post I replied to was about gang-raping--busting down the doors of private residences.
I'm not protesting at all..is not my style..if bothered enough to do something...I usually try to be more effective than that.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Yeah, I don’t know how seriously I take your opinion about the lack of bias among policing when your own post is dripping with racist rhetoric.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...





colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Did you see the video of the black guy robbing people also?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BLM is nothing more than another activist arm of the Democratic Party, same as Antifa and most media.  That's why.
> 
> Don't you know there's a war on?


LoLing!


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


What have BLM done to hundreds of ma and pop innocent businesses? Looted and burned and attacked the owners.
Are you OK with that?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Isn't it obvious OP?

These are the vestiges of the KKK and other assorted White Supremacist factions, that's still trying to keep America in the racist gutter that its been working to get out of.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...




Today there are more members of the Jedi religion than the eensy remnant of the KKK (which was a Democrat organization) in the U.S.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Trumpettes.  Racists breeding with racists.  Racist raising their own mini-me racists.


Basically.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Why would you think Trump supporters are attacking BLM?? Is it because they believe all lives matter?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Today there are more members of the Jedi religion than the eensy remnant of the KKK (which was a Democrat organization) in the U.S.


Why do you find it important to point out that they were democrats? You know they were the conservatives of the time, right?

Additionally, during the Obama Administration, you were informed that there were literally less than a handful of New Black Panther members. Yet, that fact did not stop your self-proclaimed conservative ilk on USMB in making quite the federal case about it. Remember? So why has your logic and arguments changing over this group?

I look forward to your response.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".





dannyboys said:


> CHIRP!
> This is how you shut MAC up! HAAAA HAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, you found one.

I could probably find a few more from that end.

The exceptions prove the rules.  And white racism still exists to a significant degree:

Please comment on these.  Thanks in advance.



DJT for Life said:


> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.





Preacher said:


> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.





Theowl32 said:


> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!!  Fuck those fucking people!





Snouter said:


> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'





007 said:


> Blacks... prone to violence, think they're still in the jungle, low IQ blacks.





Death Angel said:


> How can you look at the world and not see that ALL ADVANCEMENTS came from Europe and America? Yeah, we're the superior race on the earth. All others developed because of whites





Meathead said:


> Look, he is *actually intelligent and an actual person of color!  *How often does that happen?





BrokeLoser said:


> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day”  Filthy fucks!





White_MAGA_Man said:


> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.





Flash said:


> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.





Pete7469 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie Jarrett.... Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)
> ...





MacTheKnife said:


> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?





Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.





Frannie said:


> Yawn, Kambala wants every African American crack addict to have their own home while White, Red, and Yellow Americans some disabled vets rot on the street.





Vigilante said:


> Nigga's acting like a Nigga...must be part of the Thugery... most blacks don't act like that!





miketx said:


> Engage me and die, n'gr.





DigitalDrifter said:


> Folks, you couldn't today pay me enough to live anywhere near a large black population.





WillPower said:


> I believe the black race is inferior to both the white and yellow races....I can prove it by taking a look at the world map and income, innovation/scientific discoveries, and prison populations.  Maybe you have some other mysterious way of defining the word but you never seem to say what it is.





TheGreenHornet said:


> Most intelligent people understand how stupid blacks are....average i.q. of 85.....being one you should know.





The Purge said:


> Come on people you blacks are better than this shit every fucking week....stand BEHIND your police, you do the crime you get locked up...you fuck with THE MAN, he has every right to beat the shit out of you, and your community standing behind you just shows what stupid, low life idiots you are!





Terri4Trump said:


> Fuck off House Negro. Shine my boots bitch





White Power Matters said:


> You're talking about balkanization. I'm all for it. I'm also for restoring the 1790 Naturalization Act, the very first legislation by the first Congress making only White people U.S. Citizens.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Hasn't it been proven, in the last few days, that blacks are incapable of living in the environment of civilization?   Send them back to Africa.





harmonica said:


> ..just like Africa is the shithole of the world, the black US communities mirror that





Sunni Man said:


> You can take a negro out of the ghetto.  But you can't take the ghetto out of the negro.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


I've already explained why.

To change the subject and focus the attention elsewhere.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

impuretrash said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Then you know little about me, or my thousands of squabbles on that topic with the Regressive Lefties here.

Another aggressively ignorant Trumpster, go figure.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Isn't it obvious OP?  These are the vestiges of the KKK and other assorted White Supremacist factions, that's still trying to keep America in the racist gutter that its been working to get out of.


... so they try to divert attention from themselves.  I hope they keep this up for a while.

And again, *THIS* is why I'm such a rabid advocate for freedom of expression.  I want these people to keep talking to show us all how much more we have to do.  They'll be marginalized soon enough as a result, and they know it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".
> ...


You win.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


How many girls have been raped in your new anarchist utopia CHOP so far?
I bet these girls are having second thoughts about Chairman Mao's Socialist utopia. AKA CHOP.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It's so damn easy.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Trump supporters are attacking BLM to focus attention elsewhere?? Wtf?


Could BLM be trying to take the focus off the high crime rate blacks are responsible for?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


There it is again.  Right on cue.

Ol' Mac never has to name names.  They just line up for me.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Today there are more members of the Jedi religion than the eensy remnant of the KKK (which was a Democrat organization) in the U.S.
> ...




Spin it all you want.  The GOP abolished slavery and fought Jim Crow Laws.  The Dems are still trying to keep blacks as an under class. Why you STILL support them is pretty sad.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> ... so they try to divert attention from themselves.  I hope they keep this up for a while.
> 
> And again, *THIS* is why I'm such a rabid advocate for freedom of expression.  I want these people to keep talking to show us all how much more we have to do.  They'll be marginalized soon enough as a result, and they know it.


They won't be marginalized here on USMB though.

We've been inundated with these scumbags since my time here. It went from bad to worse.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it obvious OP?  These are the vestiges of the KKK and other assorted White Supremacist factions, that's still trying to keep America in the racist gutter that its been working to get out of.
> ...


"how much more 'we' have to do"? So far you **** all you've done is sweet fuck all but make a fool of yourself. 
You run your mouth and then run away.








						Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
					

A co-founder of Black Lives Matter Toronto argued that white people are “recessive genetic defects” and purportedly mused about how the race could be “wiped…




					torontosun.com


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Sure, quoting naughty posts is easy, but im not sure what you won by doing it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Is this another example of you not wanting to answer a simple question?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ... so they try to divert attention from themselves.  I hope they keep this up for a while.
> ...


They're still a good reminder.  This place lets them vent their misery and paranoia.  Better here than in real life.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ... so they try to divert attention from themselves.  I hope they keep this up for a while.
> ...


Are you talking about Asslips and IM2?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Spin it all you want.  The GOP abolished slavery and fought Jim Crow Laws.  The Dems are still trying to keep blacks as an under class. Why you STILL support them is pretty sad.
> 
> View attachment 356349


Were they the conservatives of the time, yes or no?

Its a very straightforward and easy question.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Oh hell, I'm not trying to change any minds here.

It's just interesting to observe the behaviors and reactions.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Some of them are too stupid to know when they are beaten.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Are you talking about Asslips and IM2?


No, those brothers are Godsends. Something you won't have a clue about.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well, in their alternate universe, there is no such thing.  For them it's good vs. evil and that's it.

I wonder if we have peaked as a species.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


He's obsessed with many of us.


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Not yet, we still have to rid the world of your kind.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Were they the conservatives of the time, yes or no?
> 
> Its a very straightforward and easy question.


What say you miketx, well....?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Nah, were still evolving, and sometimes that leads to growing pains.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


God...such an idiot sometimes! BLM didn't do shit.....individuals chose to loot and burn....and not all of them were black. Riots take on a life of their own..and no-one is in control. Please post the link..of BLM saying to loot and burn! To forestall your anticipated response....I don't count people saying that such actions were justified after the fact...but someone from BLM...urging looters and arsonists.  I'm OK..with peaceful protest and the public airing of grievance.

Your ilk...focuses on violence..real or perceived--and mentions nothing of the millions who protest peacefully..in the time-honored American way--tell me..why is that?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Preacher said:


> He's obsessed with many of us.


To an extent, yes.

You guys are an absolutely fascinating psychological / sociological / anthropological study.

And now, even better, you're a fascinating historical study as well, with all your group pathological similarities to Europe in the 30's and 40's.  I had always assumed we had evolved past that.

So yeah, I do pay close attention.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I think you know the opposite will happen.  But keep listening to the radio if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



Because they (BLM) are full of shit filled with fake outrage over almost fake incident.

If black lives really matter, why blacks who do not agree with them are attacked? If black lives matter, why are they killing each other in much greater numbers and percentages than whites? If black lives matter, why are they leaving their kids fatherless 70% of the time? Can you answer any of that?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> ALL PEOPLE SHOULD HATE RACIST COPS AND RACIST WHITES, NOT JUST BLM


Should we hate racist blacks?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Sure, I could go on for a long time about how the Left (particularly White liberals) have enabled the worst behaviors of Black Americans by coddling them, lowering standards for them and refusing to hold them fully accountable for their actions.  And I've had many squabbles with the Regressive Left here on that topic.

Did you think you had me there?

But this particular thread is about you Trumpsters, as much as you may want to deflect.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Wow..you do talk out of your ass a lot, don't you. Rapes occur everywhere...and after an exhaustive search..I found 1 allegation..so at best your plural is bullshit.

Has it occured to you that you could make your case without mis-characterization, over-dramatization and outright lies? 

No..I guess not....


----------



## westwall (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.








Why are you so hung up on Trump supporters?

You must be mentally ill.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well...he illustrated what most of us already know...that for some..USMB is Stormfront Redux!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

westwall said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


I fully explain that about nine posts above.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2020)

BLM = Domestic terrorists


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Should black lives matter more than than the lives of everyone else, Mac1958?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Should black lives matter more than than the lives of everyone else, Mac1958?


Nope.  What a weird question.

But keep going!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Preacher said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


He called you what you are....so own it!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



yes they have.     They have attacked and destroyed property owned and/or 
revered by persons not of color, preferentially.     You are welcome to come and look out of my window.   In parts of my town, they preferentially attack ethnic groups that 
they have defined as "not persons of color", gang style, and insist on  and win government and court endorsement


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Forgot the link, did you?


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Were they the conservatives of the time, yes or no?
> ...


How in the hell would I know what someone who died over 100 years ago was like? GD you're stupid.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Should black lives matter more than than the lives of everyone else, Mac1958?
> ...


Then why aren’t we seeing an uproar over the killing of others by bad cops?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> BLM = Domestic terrorists


Welll..is only fair to list some White domestic terror groups, right? You know..like the 3%ers and the Proud Boys?

Oh wait I found a few more!




11th Hour Remnant Messenger was a group founded by two wealthy retired entrepreneurs who believed that whites were the true biblical Israelites.
American Renaissance, is a "race realist and white advocacy website", formerly a monthly magazine, published by the New Century Foundation.
American Freedom Party, formerly known as the American Third Position Party, is an American political party which promotes white supremacy.[12][13][14][15] It was founded in 2010, and it defines its principal mission as representing the political interests of white Americans.[16]
American Nazi Party, is an antisemitic, neo-Nazi organization based largely upon the ideals and policies of Adolf Hitler's NSDAP in Germany during the era of the Third Reich. It also supports Holocaust denial.
Aryan Brotherhood of Texas is, according to the Anti-Defamation League and the Southern Poverty Law Center,  one of the largest and most violent white supremacist prison gangs in the United States, responsible for murders and other violent crimes.[17][18]
Aryan Republican Army was a white nationalist terrorist organization.
Aryan Nations, is a white supremacist neo-Nazi organization founded in the 1970s by Richard Girnt Butler as an arm of the Christian Identity group known as the Church of Jesus Christ-Christian. The Federal Bureau of Investigation has called Aryan Nations a "terrorist threat",[19] and the RAND Corporation has called it the "first truly nationwide terrorist network" in the US.[20]
Asatru Folk Assembly, part of the racist ("folkish") branch of the Heathenry movement.[21]
Atomwaffen Division, a Neo-Nazi terrorist organisation.
Council of Conservative Citizens, is an American political organization that supports a large variety of conservative and paleoconservative causes in addition to white separatism.[22]
Creativity Alliance, (formerly known as the _World Church of the Creator_) is a white supremacist political organization that advocates the racialist religion, _Creativity_. Mainly religious rather than political, the radical Creativity Alliance or Church of Creativity, founded by Ben Klassen in 1973, worships the white race itself rather than any deity, and advocates a radical form of white supremacism known as RAHOWA.
EURO, is a white separatist organization in the United States. Led by former Louisiana state representative, presidential primary candidate and Grand Wizard of the KKK David Duke, it was founded in 2000.[23][24]
Hammerskins, also known as Hammerskin Nation, are a white supremacist group formed in 1988 in Dallas, Texas. Their primary focus is the production and promotion of white power rock music, and many white power bands have been affiliated with the group.
Identity Evropa is an American neo-Nazi and white supremacist organization established in March 2016.
Ku Klux Klan, often abbreviated KKK and informally known as The Klan, is the name of three distinct past and present [25] organizations in the United States, which have advocated extremist reactionary currents such as white supremacy and nationalism.  The Klan is classified as a hate group by the Anti-Defamation League and the Southern Poverty Law Center.[26] It is estimated to have between 5,000 and 8,000 members, split among dozens of different organizations that use the Klan name as of 2012.[27]
National Alliance, is a white supremacist political organization. It was founded by William Luther Pierce, and is based in the Pierce family's compound in Hillsboro, West Virginia.
National Association for the Advancement of White People, was a white supremacist organization in the United States incorporated on December 14, 1953 in Delaware by Bryant Bowles which presents itself as a civil rights organization such as the NAACP.
National Policy Institute, is a think tank based in Augusta, Georgia in the United States. It describes itself as the right's answer to the Southern Poverty Law Center.
National Socialist Movement (United States), a party founded in 1974. Since 2005 the party has become very active, staging many marches and demonstrations.
National Vanguard, was an American National Socialist organization based in Charlottesville, Virginia, founded by Kevin Alfred Strom and former members of the National Alliance.
Nationalist Movement, is a Mississippi-based, white supremacist organization that advocates what it calls a "pro-majority" position. It has been called white supremacist by the Associated Press and Anti-Defamation League, among others.[28][29]
Occidental Quarterly, is a printed far-right quarterly journal with a web segment, TOQ Online, including interviews, essays and reviews on the website.[30]
The Order, or Brüder Schweigen ("Silent Brotherhood") was a white supremacist Revolutionary organization founded by Robert Jay Mathews, active 1983-1984, probably best known for the 1984 murder of talk show host Alan Berg. Berg's killing was to be the first in a planned series of assassinations, followed by attacks on the United States government, all meant to bring about a race war which would result in fulfillment of White Separatist ideals (see Northwest Territorial Imperative).
Pacifica Forum, is a controversial discussion group in Eugene, Oregon, United States. It has been listed as a white nationalist[31] hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC).
Patriot Front is a neo-fascist american nationalist group and an offshoot of Vanguard America[32][33][34]
Phineas Priesthood, is a Christian Identity movement that opposes interracial intercourse, the mixing of races, homosexuality, and abortion. It is also marked by its anti-Semitism, anti-multiculturalism, and opposition to taxation.
Pioneer Fund, a white supremacist non-profit that funds scientific racism research.
Volksfront, describes itself as an international fraternal organization for persons of European descent.[35] It has been called "neo-Nazi" and a "racist-skinhead group" in press reports.[36][37][38] The Anti-Defamation League has called the group "one of the most active skinhead groups in the United States."[39] The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) has added Volksfront to its list of hate groups.[40]
White America, Inc., a group founded in Arkansas to prevent racial desegregation of the state's schools.[41]
White Aryan Resistance, is a neo-Nazi white supremacist organization founded and led by former Ku Klux Klan leader Tom Metzger.[42]


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Well, there's certainly a political component to this, as the Left will focus specifically on that which is advantageous, just as the Right will.

But the larger picture is that this is about far more than bad cops, or cops killing people.  I don't know how this isn't obvious.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > A piece of shit commie said:
> ...


Good stuff!  Good Trumpster!


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".
> ...


..no there is no white racism to a significant degree--that's one of the biggest lies of the decade--and your quotes are not proof at all


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You..and your ilk...posting here...is proof that that is not true--and your saying so..is not proof at all.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


*Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?
Because they are an anti-American domestic terrorist group that has the blessing and support of the Democratic Party*


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You tried painting Trump supporters as people who don’t care about racial injustice. I’m here to say you’re an idiot if you honestly believe that.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Spin it all you want.  The GOP abolished slavery and fought Jim Crow Laws.  The Dems are still trying to keep blacks as an under class. Why you STILL support them is pretty sad.
> ...


Yes, they were conservatives.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


...or not!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I believe that most Trump supporters are very concerned about what they see as racial injustice. Towards white men. Only.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > BLM = Domestic terrorists
> ...




BLM and their ANTIFA buddies are doing most of the domestic terrorism nowadays.

Even beating out the Muslims, who use to be in first place.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



Most of the things you say are self evident to me. I see some bad behavior on the side of BLM. There will always be bad apples in any movement. It happens in any large group of people. I think racists have more bad apples simply because the ideology they embrace is grounded in toxicity, no matter the color of skin. Racists do not want an integrated society. Thus they are a danger to civilization, and should be called out as such.

These white supremacist cockroaches do not deserve any respect either. They use fear as a tool to create division. This is nothing new. It is a song and dance as old as the hills. These types resent me for calling them on it, even to their faces. They quickly show their coward yellow bellies when faced with true adversity. 

Stupid, Cult45 Caucasians have absolutely made BLM, Antifa and whatever ideology in contrast to theirs a collective boogeymen. They refuse to self examine. I would think this would be common sense to any reasonable person. When their facts don't add up, they resort to fantasy and conspiracy. There's nothing any reasonable person can do with someone so entitled they refuse to see reason. 

Some Americans will require a well deserved spanking.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


How would you explain the huge applause at Trump rallies when he talks about the record low unemployment #’s for blacks??


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Boys


Proud Boys are a terrorist organization?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



You're an alarmist. You're 'concerned' whenever the winds blows. No one can help your condition but yourself.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


LOL! If Trump were to describe his bowel movements in excruciating detail..they'd cheer just as loud.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Boys
> ...



Why not? They meet the criteria.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



What do you mean, I want to deflect?

I replied to your question straight up in my first sentence, and let me repeat it, since you didn't pay attention to it: "Because they (BLM) are full of shit filled with fake outrage over almost fake incident." Got it?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> And, for the zillionth time, they jump in to illustrate my point for us.
> 
> I just toss the softballs up in the air, they whack 'em over the fence for me.



The problem is, we're playing softball when we should be creating dialogue. That's on us.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Spin it all you want.  The GOP abolished slavery and fought Jim Crow Laws.  The Dems are still trying to keep blacks as an under class. Why you STILL support them is pretty sad.
> ...




No, they were not the conservatives of their time.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Wrong.  They had the same attitude towards blacks back then that the Dems have today.  They wanted power more than protecting the Constitution.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*All people should despise racism.* No further qualifiers are necessary.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


I can only guess you’re good with being clueless about what’s actually happening.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Lowering testing requirements to get more black cops into force is a simple example of that. But to be honest, that decision made acceptance of unqualified whites also higher.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Some Americans will require a well deserved spanking.


 Those would be the Black Lies Matter and the ANTIFA rioters/protesters who are both public and private property and intimidating people.  I would not use the term American for these savages and they deserve more than a spanking, unless in today's new normal "spanking" is the code for hanging


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They'll call it fake news, even after you shove it down their throat.

Even when the President enables it.

This is their time. It will pass.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


As I say all the time:  The nutters on both ends of this just feed into each other.  They need each other.

I swear, they must get trained at the same place.  Maybe they get volume discounts at the hotel.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".
> ...



I'll never tire of this.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Great, say it.  I don't care.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Its a full  blown domestic terrorist group


----------



## esalla (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


So in your opinion retards burning the country down are a good thing.

I would give them reparations as a one way trip to Somalia or Kenya so they can hang with the Obamas


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Totally agree..and racist blacks are also part of the problem...the school of thought that says Blacks cannot be racist towards whites is also BS.
That being said..it is not racist blacks who are the immediate problem. Oddly enough, I've not read one account of a black cop killing a white guy and muttering 'fuckin' cracker' while doing it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

esalla said:


> So in your opinion retards burning the country down are a good thing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Those white betas are from "participation trophy generation" that finally grow up, crawled out of mom's basements, and turned into full pledged snowflakes that need to hear "no" from the rest of the sane world.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Well, one of us sure is! But you're trying to convince me that Trump..and his supporters are rooting for the black people in America---it's an uphill battle for sure.

His supporters here..on this site..have more than convinced me that the opposite is true.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


so if you murder--and use a racial slur--it's worse?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Some Americans will require a well deserved spanking.
> ...



Wasn't at all what I mean. But thanks.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are the cops saying that black people are inferior?
> ...



"some"

When you say "some" you're not defining whole group", just the exceptions. Get rid of those cops, keep the rest.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What a moron.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Even if that happened/happens, that would simply be perpetuating more racism.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like you’re getting called out for being ignorant and stupid in your own thread, Mac1958.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Maybe because blacks are committing more offenses than whites?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Looks like you’re getting called out for being ignorant and stupid in your own thread, Mac1958.


By whom?

I like the way you're trying so hard.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Really? How very ignorant of  you. They are a movement...love it or hate it. When they start planting bombs..killing talk show hosts...robbing banks.....bombing daycares....knifing bus passengers...and killing security guards--maybe we can revisit the issue.

Hint..one lone gunman does not a group make--


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Tell me what generation you're from. I'd be happy to shit all over it for you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

esalla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Damn..is the country burning down? ***looks outside window*** I'm not seeing the smoke??


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's the way it is in the alternate universe.  Fear.  Paranoia.  Hyperbole.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you’re getting called out for being ignorant and stupid in your own thread, Mac1958.
> ...


Still clueless? lol


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Not worse...but it defines the motive--and the issue.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Enjoying how easy it is to turn you white nationalists into sobbing drama queens.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Gee.........I wonder why......


Gee ............i wonder why


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I like fantasy also.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That’s funny coming from someone who started a thread to whine about a topic he knows little about.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Hey dummy ..they’re 
They’re killing and looting and burning


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


/——/ *“so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.”*
Yeah, like freeing the slaves and getting VRA and CRA passed over objections of democRATs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........

Imagine that.

If sarcasm escapes you............suggest you walk on by.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Sounds like you're to one whining to me.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> If sarcasm escapes you............suggest you walk on by.



Subtle. Like a brick to the head.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Dontcha love the way they're so eager to jump in and illustrate my threads for us?

You never have to name names here.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



You didn't do any of those things. Why are you taking credit for them?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


again--in 99% of these incidents, race has nothing to do with it.....
..so, what's your story?---which cop used the slur/etc? 
...AND here are the facts:
65% of police are white--only 13% are black
and since blacks commit crime at much higher rates, the chances of a black cop killing a white person is extremely low

....blacks are just as racist as whites--if not more
here --more facts:
whites are 5 times the population of blacks--yet:
white on black murders 234
black on white murders 514--TEN times the rate








						Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				




here--a black murders whites because of race:





						Murders of Alison Parker and Adam Ward - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




..also--what about TORTURING---a SPECIAL NEEDS white person!!!!!???!!!!!
because of RACE!!!!
''''"*F*ck Donald Trump!" one attacker shouted in the video. "F*ck *white* people!"''''








						Chicago torture video: 4 charged with hate crimes, kidnapping
					

Four suspects have been charged in connection with the Facebook Live torture video in Chicago.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



The Cult45 is never honest. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........
> ...


That sounds like the BLM strategy today..........like Antifa..........bringing pallets of bricks for protesters to throw.........bust up businesses.........cars.......with the owners have nothing to do with Floyd.

I wonder why some of us really don't give a damn about this movement..........man that is a tough one.

Well............You are a bunch of Fucking Terrorist.......put that in your book Mac


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Look at the way they just ignore that ever-growing list of quotes, including Trump pretending not to know who David Duke is.

Talk radio has convinced them they're in a "war", so that gives them license to lie and distort all they want.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> If sarcasm escapes you............suggest you walk on by.


MLK was not the sole mover in the Civil Rights struggle...he was representative of one side.....without the other side..angry and violent..progress would have been far less.
The riots...that make the ones today seem tame--over decades---are what drove change..and made people wake up...that it could go Martin's way..or it could go Huey's or Malcolm X's way.

The same choice awaits us still.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Happy to call you out for a fraud............Anytime bro........you got some marshmellows.......heard the BLM was gonna have a bon fire tonight........burning police cars and such......it's a waste to not to use it to cook.........hmmmm

Such nice people if I was visiting a Zoo...........THERE save that for your record books.....enjoy


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........
> ...


He understood that burning and looting hurt his cause..........Something these assclowns......

If he had seen these people saying kiss my shoes crap and white shame.............he would have asked these people to put down the pipe.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> That sounds like the BLM strategy today..........like Antifa..........bringing pallets of bricks for protesters to throw



I believe that's a twisted winger theory not rooted in reality.



eagle1462010 said:


> bust up businesses.........cars.......with the owners have nothing to do with Floyd.



People commit crimes every day, regardless of whether there's protests happening or not.   



eagle1462010 said:


> I wonder why some of us really don't give a damn about this movement..........man that is a tough one.



Not my problem. Perhaps work that out with a therapist or something.



eagle1462010 said:


> Well............You are a bunch of Fucking Terrorist..



You sound like a pretty irrational person. Perhaps work that out with a therapist or something.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


On the contrary..he saw how rioting and burning helped his cause..and he hated it. MLK was a preacher..and he was ethically invested in non-violence. But he wasn't stupid--he knew that the carrot and the stick was what worked..and it did. The left won the culture wars of the 60's and 70's. Civil rights reform was just a part of it. In the end..that is what drives those on the Right to this day....the knowledge that they have been losing for 60 years now....and this might be their last, best, hope.

BTW...it was King's assassination that brought the pot to a boil--picture if someone as prominent as that...was killed today! I know others are...and that is the real worry.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.


Well.. the media helps with that for sure.



> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.


I don't think most of them mind the phrase at all...  Hell I bet most of them agree with it, as ALL lives matter includes blacks.  However the people running the group are ... Trained Marxists.



> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Some do use it for that...  But it's easier to do when the Left doesn't fight back against said Marxism.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Look at the way they just ignore that ever-growing list of quotes, including Trump pretending not to know who David Duke is.



Internet anonymity emboldens cowards. Gaslighting is their way of living out their nasty fantasies without fear of repercussions.



Mac1958 said:


> Talk radio has convinced them they're in a "war", so that gives them license to lie and distort all they want.



Precisely.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like the BLM strategy today..........like Antifa..........bringing pallets of bricks for protesters to throw
> ...


Perhaps you should make me a sandwich..........I don't care what you have to say or advise......................This is group is burning and pillaging this country........I have ZERO RESPECT FOR IT.........NONE.........And no Fucks to give over it to you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> nternet anonymity emboldens cowards. Gaslighting is their way of living out their nasty fantasies without fear of repercussions.


Couple of peckerwoods.......bragging on a movement that is burning the country.......and this happens every 2 years.......wonder why......

Your opinion is heard.........and DISMISSED.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I've no fucks for you either, 'bro'. You are insignificant. I'm just following the conversation.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Some of the people....some of them....but it's not that kind of org.--all you have to do to be BLM is to declare it--and quite a few community's do so. BTW..there is no law against being a Communist, Socialist or NAZI..for that matter. Constitutionally protected...you do support the Constitution, right?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > nternet anonymity emboldens cowards. Gaslighting is their way of living out their nasty fantasies without fear of repercussions.
> ...



No one is bragging about it, tard. You just invent things.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Now see we are getting somewhere........you demand we give a Fuck and we refuse......

We have no fucks to give.....and you the same.....now get your ass back on the other side of the line.......don't step on Mac on the way back.  Mr. Tribal man saying he's in the center trying to save Humanity.........LOL

You know I wonder if he's paid to do it.......or really believes it.......kinda funny when you think about it sarcastically.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot. Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things? Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



It's worked for them for 50 years, why stop now?  

Heck, you even whine about "PC Police" all the time, now you are jumping on the bandwagon. 

I was against police misconduct before it was cool.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Anyone who is rioting or looting or enabling the rioters and looters for refusing to condemn them are fully at fault and responsible for their actions.

And in addition to the destruction being caused, those people are giving the white nationalists a great opportunity to change the subject and play the victim, as we're seeing on this thread.

They need to stop so that we can get back to the root problems.  I think there are a lot of people who don't want to do that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

In November........this BS will end.........and in 2 years it will return.........

History repeats........over and over again from the DNC propoganda lets cause CHAOS MACHINE.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Some of the people....some of them....but it's not that kind of org.--all you have to do to be BLM is to declare it--and quite a few community's do so. BTW..there is no law against being a Communist, Socialist or NAZI..for that matter. Constitutionally protected...you do support the Constitution, right?


I do... You are absolutely free to believe what you want.   And... I am too.  I will not support Marxism.  If you support the BLM organization, you support Marxism.  I support the phrase black lives matter, not the organization.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> And in addition to the destruction being caused, those people are giving the white nationalists a great opportunity to change the subject and play the victim, as we're seeing on this thread.


Yawn..............trying to divert the violence and rioting to anyone but who is doing it........Like always............That is all you EVER DO.

You ready to show me your little net list......or shall you give all the examples of conservatives burning this nation down like the left.............You can only divert because you know it's true.

Your only agenda is to throw gas on a fire and say why does it burn...........brain damage.

No respect for these orgs at all............NONE...........every 2 years right on schedule.........sell it to other people......I don't care.......and more are saying they don't care......

See how that works out November for you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And in addition to the destruction being caused, those people are giving the white nationalists a great opportunity to change the subject and play the victim, as we're seeing on this thread.
> ...


See?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Now see we are getting somewhere........you demand we give a Fuck and we refuse......



I make no demands of you. More inventions. Why do you make things up?



eagle1462010 said:


> We have no fucks to give.....and you the same.....now get your ass back on the other side of the line



You are under some drastically mistaken assumption that I listen to or obey people like yourself. That's pretty funny stuff.  



eagle1462010 said:


> don't step on Mac on the way back. Mr. Tribal man saying he's in the center trying to save Humanity.........LOL
> 
> You know I wonder if he's paid to do it.......or really believes it.......kinda funny when you think about it sarcastically.



I suppose that's an issue you need to take up with Mac.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot. Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



You are a superstar.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Now see we are getting somewhere........you demand we give a Fuck and we refuse......
> ...


I'm saying I'm in the center?

They do love their fantasies.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You always play this game here.......See?........because you have nothing to say for it.

You have an Agenda here.........same as the looters....to divert the blame on those you oppose when the real criminals are from your side of the fence......

I see that video of the old lady..........beaten with the 2 x 4 in the head over this crap......and I'm supposed to go I LOVE YOU MAN.....LET ME KISS YOUR FOOT FOR BEING WHITE.

Who the hell but a complete Moron would do that...........people who would beat an old woman to death with a 2 x 4 are lucky the police exist.........are they wouldn't.......

Your side is burning the nation to the ground............YOU SUCK......

SEE?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Good.  Get it all out.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You always play the your the moderator trying to stop the Tribes...........LOL

Then when I say duck while you play no mans land............you go I'm really a leftist.

You are a FRAUD AND A TOOL.......and your side will LOSE IN NOVEMBER.............if you can't get mail in ballets you are done.  You underestimate how pissed off people are over this nonsense......

DNC is their own worst enemy.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the way they just ignore that ever-growing list of quotes, including Trump pretending not to know who David Duke is.
> ...


And again, on the other side of this fucked up ledger, we have the illiberal leftist authoritarians who go out of their way to give the Trumpsters all the material they need to keep themselves and each other angry, ignorant and paranoid.

It's the nutters on both whacked out ends vs. the rest of us.  We'll see.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Sure.........when I was a kid........I lived in a all white neighborhood..........first blacks moved in....nobody cared .......seemed like good people.......then others came and crime picked up......we started a community watch.........it ended ......more people left.....more blacks in.............burglar bars.......house around the street burned down......they got caught........and so on until the neighborhood turned into a complete SHIT HOLE.........I liked my parents old house.....but I wouldn't buy it because the neighborhood was so bad.........

Now you can call me Racist.......I REALLY DON'T CARE.........When they moved in the whole place went to hell and now YOU EXPLAIN WHY.........

Black on Black and crime in Black neighborhoods is out of control all over..........That is their fault and not mine..............So you saying victim...........IS MEANINGLESS TO ME.

Have a nice day Mr. Tribalism.


----------



## Markle (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



Who attacks who?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> angry


Correct................we see them burning down the country........using 2 x 4s and beating an old white lady to death.......and WE GET ANGRY.

SEE.........even you get stuff right every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Markle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Yet another great example of my point, thanks for all the effort.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> You have an Agenda here.........same as the looters....to divert the blame on those you oppose when the real criminals are from your side of the fence......



This is so fucking lazy. You think your 'tribe' is innocent? Squeaky clean? If so, then there's really nothing more to say to you, is there? I *know* your 'tribe' has criminals and lowlife pieces of shit too and admit as such. You may or may not be a part of the bad element. Don't care either way. That's for a therapist, not me.

You are comfortable and isolated enough to throw stones. You don't bother looking at any situation critically when it comes to protest. You refuse introspection especially when you disagree with those who don't look like you or think like you. You just want it all to stop. It's a fairly common scenario of the human condition to empathize with your own kind. It is the bare minimum. This is the 'privilege' some of those folks are pointing out and protesting, and you refuse to dig any deeper. 

Your 'war' is with a TeeVee screen.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You have an Agenda here.........same as the looters....to divert the blame on those you oppose when the real criminals are from your side of the fence......
> ...


Up yours..........I did 10 years in the Navy............don't give a damn about your BS..........

Respect is earned..........BL:M and ANTIFA and the actions of the DNC and their BS Media DESERVE ZERO RESPECT.................

Had this stayed to the police officer WHO HAS BEEN CHARGED......everyone agrees he was wrong...........when it is LOOTING......PILLAGING.......STOPPING FREE SPEECH.....you don't have a MORAL GROUND LEFT TO STAND ON.

You want respect from me............then put them on a leash and learn to respect our views same as you..........destroying property.......stealing IS A CRIME..........NO RESPECT DESERVED.

Now we are back to square one..........I don't like you......and you don't like me.......that's just how it is going to be.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2020)

Laters........I've had enough of this chump BAIT THREAD.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, whenever I have the audacity to tell a regressive to mind their own business, I'm suddenly a harbinger of the Third Reich.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Laters........I've had enough of this chump BAIT THREAD.



Have a nice day.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Your 'war' is with a TeeVee screen.


RNC and DNC also.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Your 'war' is with a TeeVee screen.
> ...



Yes, they are on the TeeVee as well.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


1.  The BLM movement leaders have recently come out and said that they are Marxists.  They have been found to be affiliated with RevComUSA, a Marxist/Leninist-Communist group.  Communism's goal has always been to overthrow non-Communist nations and implant one-party, authoritarian politburo rule.  The US has always believed that people should have their freedoms and liberties.  Thus, communism is the enemy and always has been.
2.  I'm still waiting for those that claim the Trump Administration and Trump in particular has said anything racist, or adopted racist policies.  But, before you begin, remember this, for those that said that the people who were illegally coming over our southern border, were rapists and murderers and drug cartel members.....his actual statement can be seen where he is saying "SOME" of the people coming over the border illegally are rapists, murderers, and drug cartel members.  THAT is simply a statement of fact, proven by arrests.  For those that said the president banned all Muslims from coming in...that too is false.  In light of the terrorist activities both here and abroad, he initially stated that we should ban those coming from Islamic countries, "UNTIL" we could sort out the matter....then revised his stance to reflect only those nations which Obama considered banning from entry...nations from which the people could not be validated as unlikely to be terrorists due to government instability.  
Now, let's hear about all those racist things Trump has done as president.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

boedicca said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Tax rates were much lower back then. They wouldnt like todays 20%+ tax rates. They were patriotic too, and religious. Id say they are very much the same as conservatives of today.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


My point is that BLM is just one group, and that they are simply a recent addition to a long-standing issue.

I'm not aware of Trump saying "anything racist, or adopted racist policies".  I am, however, quite aware that (a) he pretended to not know who David Duke was when he was trying to keep his base happy, (b) has shown absolutely zero (0) indication that he understands or cares about the experiences, concerns or perspectives of minorities, and (c) has only adopted a one-sided stance on the protests, and (d) is passionately supported by a wide range of white nationalists, white separatists and white supremacists, and that is obviously not just a coincidence.

I answered your question, and your response will be to dismiss and/or deny my points.  Another group who passionately supports Trump are the people who enable white racism by refusing to hold their own side accountable.  My guess is you are, at best, one of that group.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



BLM is a Maduro-type Marxist thug group with the aim of turning the USA into Venezuela.
It's nothing but a Commie contrived smokescreen! And the sooner that Americans get hip to this, the better off we'll be!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Last week a Venezuelan anti-Maduro activist said in a TV interview that U.S. cancel culture activities and statue take-downs are similar to what Chavez did in displacing Venezuela from free market prosperity to Marxist poverty within 10 years!
And, besides smart, she is pretty too!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> How in the hell would I know what someone who died over 100 years ago was like? GD you're stupid.


OK. LoL!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Welll..is only fair to list some White domestic terror groups, right? You know..like the 3%ers and the Proud Boys?
> 
> Oh wait I found a few more!
> 
> ...


But we don't have any racist whites today, remember???!??? 

Not to any significant degree that is.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> What do you mean, I want to deflect?
> 
> I replied to your question straight up in my first sentence, and let me repeat it, since you didn't pay attention to it: "Because they (BLM) are full of shit filled with fake outrage over almost fake incident." Got it?


What's an "ALMOST fake incident?"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


/—-/ As it has been posted over and over: Republican Party founded





__





						The filibuster that almost killed the Civil Rights Act | Constitution Center
					

On this day in 1964, the Senate was involved in an epic fight over the Civil Right Act, after a group of Southern senators started a record-setting filibuster in March.



					constitutioncenter.org


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> is passionately supported by a wide range of white nationalists, white separatists and white supremacists, and that is obviously not just a coincidence.


Umm...  This thread is called "Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM"...  Made by you.  Now I've said it in the past, and I absolutely stand by it... You are a good egg.  But...  This ...   was a mistake.

If you don't want them to hold the Left accountable for the actions of BLM, perhaps you should also extend that same thinking.

Or...  Is my brain still too foggy?

."


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Whether Trump knew of David Duke is irrelevant.  He grew up with a golden-spoon in his mouth and staff to watch over him.  So, what he knew of knows of Duke is irrelevant.  He has, on multiple occasions however, publicly said that he is against white supremacists...that's about all he can do on that.  Oh, yeah.  He used to be a Democrat.  He has shown absolutely zero interest in minorities?  Hmm, if you go online to Washington Post's 93 page list of Trump's charitable donations, you will find a mixture of donations from the arts, to Democratic causes (i.e., William Clinton Foundation) and to those agencies that help the less fortunate.  He also signed an Executive Order that created Opportunity Zones in the inner-cities, which, before this pandemic mess occurred, blacks admitted was helping their areas.  He also signed in an Executive Order creating the "First-Step Program" for inmates.  Trump's only complaint is with those that DON'T PROTEST PEACEFULLY!  The Constitution only allows only for "peaceful protest."  Violent protests are crimes.  They damage property, the owners of which have had nothing to do with George Floyd.  And, for that matter, violence in general has nothing to do with George Floyd.  These violent protests and protests in general, DO NOT FALL UNDER THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT'S JURISDICTION!  All such matters are the responsibility of city, county and state governments. 
You and others need to stop saying...:"white nationalists."  You are deliberately trying to make it sound as if being proud of the US, is somehow racist.  It isn't.  Being a nationalist isn't a race.  It's being pro-(fill in any country's name here).  In this nation's case, it's being pro-USA and there are plenty of blacks, whites, Asians and Hispanics that believe in this nation and having borders, with border patrols, customs and ICE, to try and ensure that whoever wants in, is vetted to reduce the likelihood of those coming in, creating criminal activity here.  We have enough of our own criminals and don't need more coming in.  We, unlike yourself, aren't George Soros, no borders, Free Movement of Peoples, puppets.  FDR, a Democrat was a nationalist, Gandhi was a nationalist, Mao Zedong, was a nationalist, Stalin was a nationalist, JFK, a Democrat was a nationalist, et cetera.  It just means that they believed in having a nation with borders and supporting the nation.  So, stop with the nonsense that being a nationalist is not only somehow bad, but somehow white supremacy.  It's pro-country, regardless of race.
Last, Trump has NEVER supported white supremacists.  He supports the country in general.  But, he expects law and order.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > is passionately supported by a wide range of white nationalists, white separatists and white supremacists, and that is obviously not just a coincidence.
> ...


What I want is for the Trumpsters to hold the RIGHT -- it's own side -- accountable for the clear white racism that still exists in this country.  All I see them doing right now is deflecting, denying, distorting and downplaying.

What I also want is the Left to hold ITS own side accountable for the way it has weaponized PC and Identity Politics and enabled Black Americans' worst behaviors by coddling them and lowering standards for a couple of generations now.

Both sides just feed into the other.  THAT'S the race problem as I see it.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



That's always your final conclusion...both sides....both sides....both sides; you Commie cocksucker!!!


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 28, 2020)

Every leftist here can now be called a RACIST! Supporting a group whose NYC “leader”(this pussy gets in any real man’s face and he’ll be eating pavement) has said they want NO white people in “their” city, has threatened violence if they don’t get their way, and encourages attacking cops. We take offense to YOUR group’s attacking the elderly, attacking cops, and destroying property. You don’t like it? Too f’n bad snowflake.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Ahhh good.   All is right with my world again.   

Side note...  Maybe it's Covid still, but I had to google who David... Um.. Whatever his name is.  I didn't know who he was either.  I don't know if that means anything to the topic, things are getting hard to follow.   And my give a shit seems to be going down by the hour.  Can you guys like pause this topic until... I dont' know... maybe Tuesday?  I don't seem to be getting worse, but I'm not getting any better the last three days either.   I figure that'll be a good upswing day.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Yeah.  If you look at examples of the rioters and statue destroyers being arrested, they look like a combination of adults that live in their mommies and daddies basements, sucking off them, because they've always been too lazy to get out of the basement and get a job and thus like the idea that  the Democratic Party put forth of, "even if you don't want to work, we'll give you an income."  Simply put, those are worthless sponges.  The others, well they appear to be drug addled losers, mixed with a few angry blacks actually believing that they are victims, yet are actually, just criminals who believe that they should be able to not be arrested for their criminal behavior.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> That's always your final conclusion...both sides....both sides....both sides; you Commie cocksucker!!!


Now hold on motherfucker...   You take that back.   I happen to be very fond of cocksuckers.  They get a bad rap.

*ponders*

I've been alone too long.

*Edit*:  I can use the term "motherfucker" because I have indeed had sex with someone elses mother.  It's not hate speech, because I am a motherfucker.   Just saying.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


Did I call it?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You sized these sleazebags up well!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You called exactly shit!
Maduro would be proud of the way that you talk out of the side of your mouth like a stroke victim!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


Trump knew quite well who David Duke is.  He claimed not to know anything about Duke when he was running for President, and had earlier said that Duke was "a bigot and a problem".  Trump knew what he was doing and he knew who he was playing to when he said that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


So racial profiling is now OK?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Sure.
You're a white snowflake know-nothing pajama boy!
I got you pegged, didn't I?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Welll..is only fair to list some White domestic terror groups, right? You know..like the 3%ers and the Proud Boys?
> ...



You're finally wising up.
This be true.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



You're not that important to request a pause.
True story.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 28, 2020)

*Conservative Playbook*

Muslim guy does something terrible:  "WE NEED TO RID THE WORLD OF ISLAM!"

Hispanic guy does something terrible:  "WE NEED TO BUILD THE WALL!"

Black guy does something terrible:  "BLACK LIVES MATTER IS A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION!"

White guy does something terrible: "My thoughts and prayers go out to the families affected by this incident.  Now is a time of mourning, my friends.  We must not politicize this terrible tragedy."


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I heard you that liked to be pegged.  Most Trumpettes  love to bend overt & have  Trump keep pegging them over & over.  " Oh please, can I have some more".


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Won't happen.
Unless you have a mindless mob behind you, holding me down!
I bet you'd jerk-off over that fantasy you STD infected homo!


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> You're not that important to request a pause.
> True story.


I should have expected that from someone who doesn't have the common sense to like cocksuckers.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > You're not that important to request a pause.
> ...



Freak!


----------



## liarintheWH (Jun 28, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



It’s funny isn’t it?

He hates racism and is in the center, yet all his quotes were from “conservatives”.

He must have missed all the racist things tigerred, IM2, Marc and asslips have spewed around here. 

How convenient.

No wonder no one with a brain takes the OP serious.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Because BLM SUCKS.  BLM is an organization comprised of racist, hateful morons, whose only goal is to start trouble.  Thank you.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yes, of course. Stop the people you know are committing the most crime.


----------



## Markle (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

Markle said:


>


I was ready to call bullshit on that.   Of course, I looked to make sure it was before I did.  I fuck'n hate hypocrites.









						Jesse Jackson - Wikiquote
					






					en.wikiquote.org
				




There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.

Remarks at a meeting of Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November 1993). Quoted in "Crime: New Frontier - Jesse Jackson Calls It Top Civil-Rights Issue" by Mary A. Johnson, 29 November 1993, _Chicago Sun-Times_ (ellipsis in original). Partially quoted in "In America; A Sea Change On Crime" by Bob Herbert, 12 December 1993, _New York Times_.


----------



## Markle (Jun 28, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I appreciate your checking!  Keeps me honest!  

I've used that quote several times over the years and I check most things before I throw them up.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



"not resisting"


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Good for them!


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean, I want to deflect?
> ...



Don't act like you don't know. When you claim someone is innocent, and it's not, that is fake incident. When you claim someone was not resisting arrest, and video shows otherwise, that is a fake incident. When you claim someone was not high on drugs, while he could barely stand and blood work shows he was, that is a fake incident. Only thing that is not fake is that thug died. Unfortunately, it happened, very rarely. 

Got it?


----------



## Redcurtain (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


It’s a domestic terrorist organization


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Who said it is? The statistics show that blacks are committing more crimes. Let's look at last year data.

According to a 2019 report by the Bureau of Justice, there were 593,598 interracial violent victimizations between blacks and whites.
Blacks committed 537,204 of those interracial felonies, or 90 percent, and whites committed less than 10 percent.

*Bureau of Justice Statistics*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


 Stopping people based on race is racial profiling.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I would say, stop all people that are committing crimes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Criminals are not stopped based on race. They're sopped because they're committing crimes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



Unlike KKK, or Antifa, who both served Democrat purpose, I don't think of BLM as terrorist organisation. BLM is more like OWS, useful idiots indoctrinated to do single task, and be thrown under the bus when Democrats have no use of them anymore. Nobody talk about, or even remembers OWS, they've been dumped as soon them start making Democrats look bad, and that is going to happen to BLM right after elections.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I doubt they don't see it. They created it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I see chief bonobo is finally here, to give his insight into "racism". Well, problem starts with you, because you hate all cops, and all whites to begin with.

For two plus years you've been spewing hate against whites on this board, and about the same time you've been talking about leaving US and going to Africa. Why are you still here, if cops and whites are racist and you hate them all? I don't think you'll ever leave, because you would rather be "oppressed" in this country, than be "equal" in any other.

Here is an idea for you...  Since you see yourself as African, instead of American, go for it.

*Ghana Minister Invites African-Americans to Re-settle in Africa If They Feel Unwanted in the U.S.*


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



BLM are  nothing more than a protective catch-all for the Marxist left. If you challenge them on any level, weather talking about schools, or economy, or immigration, their answer is always the same "black lives matter". Yeah, everyone should go to their website...  I recommend two things to do there. 

First, look at "About" and read their platform. There is barely mention of police brutality, it's all about environment, fostering a queer‐affirming network, and making (I shit you not) a family friendly spaces, pretty much socialism.

Second, click on Donate button, and before you do anything, just read the disclaimer that says you're not donating to "black lives matter", but to ActBlue which is clearing house that is funneling money for Democrat campaign. All those celebrities who are self promoting while they're competing who wrote biggest check know very well where the money goes. If you leftists want to give money to Joe Biden, give it to Joe Biden, but don't lie that you're doing something in the vein of "social justice" because you donated money to "black lives matter".


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Nah, he'll apologize to them for being insensitive, and tell them he understands where they coming from. Those socialist cucks in UK and Sweden are doing it for years, and it's slowly but surely coming here.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They have been frauds from day one. They tap into the seething hatred that Black people have for police and use it to their own advantage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Did you see what happened in Venezuela you failed CFP? First they took down the statues, then the street signs and then Democracy vanished. People who lived there thought it would never happen but it did. That’s why. BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives and everything to do with Marxism and destruction of America. You’re an uneducated buffoon.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That’s how it works on Sunday morning cartoons but not in the real world.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


 How about the fact that it is a commie front group and a fundraising apparatus for the demcrat communist party???


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 28, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



Hmm. Seems like you pulled that from your ass. Any sources?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 28, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 Go to the BLM website, ya commie dipshit.......


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Spin it all you want.  The GOP abolished slavery and fought Jim Crow Laws.  The Dems are still trying to keep blacks as an under class. Why you STILL support them is pretty sad.
> ...



All Democrats. 

So if you want to destroy monuments and all other reminders of slavery, why don't you go straight to the source.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

boedicca said:


> No, they were not the conservatives of their time.


Really? What gives you that impression? Were they the liberals of their time?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> All Democrats.
> 
> So if you want to destroy monuments and all other reminders of slavery, why don't you go straight to the source.


Your answer has nothing to do with my question. 

Again, were they the conservatives of their time?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Yes, they were conservatives.


At last!!!.....an HONEST contemporary conservative. 

Bravo. 

Do you have any idea why your contemporaries aren't able to be honest about this issue?


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 28, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they were conservatives.
> ...


It's not something normally discussed or even thought about... I fell into that trap as well.  Hell, I was even pretty rude about the whole thing, and was warned several times... Ate crow on that one.  Damnit.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



It seems you're still watching those. Let me tell you something, unicorns are not real.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 28, 2020)

BLM is not about racial equality.  It is about income and wealth redistribution and stealing from others.  









						Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’
					

Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said in a newly surfaced video from 2015 that she and her fellow organizers are “trained Marxists” – making clear their movement’s ideological f…




					nypost.com


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> *Conservative Playbook*
> 
> Muslim guy does something terrible:  "WE NEED TO RID THE WORLD OF ISLAM!"
> 
> ...


Nailed it!!!!


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > *Conservative Playbook*
> ...


Umm... Do you agree with Marxism?   Kind of a yes or no question.   I mean the phrase Black lives matter I get.  I agree.  But the organization is Marxist.  Do you support Marxism?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Don't act like you don't know. When you claim someone is innocent, and it's not, that is fake incident. When you claim someone was not resisting arrest, and video shows otherwise, that is a fake incident. When you claim someone was not high on drugs, while he could barely stand and blood work shows he was, that is a fake incident. Only thing that is not fake is that thug died. Unfortunately, it happened, very rarely.
> 
> Got it?


Uh huh. Sure.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> It’s a domestic terrorist organization


Just like the KKK, right? Or are they worse?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 29, 2020)

_“Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?”_

As already correctly noted: scary, uppity black people; criminals and thugs, each and every one – no better way to energize the Trump base than to vilify BLM.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 29, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?”_
> 
> As already correctly noted: scary, uppity black people; criminals and thugs, each and every one – no better way to energize the Trump base than to vilify BLM.


Good for them!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Don't act like you don't know. When you claim someone is innocent, and it's not, that is fake incident. When you claim someone was not resisting arrest, and video shows otherwise, that is a fake incident. When you claim someone was not high on drugs, while he could barely stand and blood work shows he was, that is a fake incident. Only thing that is not fake is that thug died. Unfortunately, it happened, very rarely.
> 
> Got it?



It shouldn't be happening at all.  That's the point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Did you see what happened in Venezuela you failed CFP? First they took down the statues, then the street signs and then Democracy vanished. People who lived there thought it would never happen but it did. That’s why. BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives and everything to do with Marxism and destruction of America. You’re an uneducated buffoon.



You left out the parts where the Venezuelan people voted for socialism, and we attempted two coups against their Democratically elected government and hit them with 20 years of sanctions to ruin their economy. 

Given our society has completely fallen apart in the last few months, we really don't have much business criticizing Venezuela...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives...
> 
> You’re an uneducated buffoon.


I'm going to pause for moment and allow the irony to wash over me like an ocean wave on warm summer's day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives...
> You’re an uneducated buffoon.


I'm going to pause for moment and allow the iron


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


HE HEARD ON THE RADIO


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 29, 2020)

Godboy said:


> When has a police department ever said blacks are inferior?


Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2020)

It's funny to watch Vichy Mac jump on the BLM Bandwagon, 

when he was bitching a few months ago how the PC police were oppressing white people.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> ...


Maybe you didn't fully read what I said.

There is the actual BLM group -- and yes, plenty of people in the group who have gone FAR too far and who might well be causing a lot more harm than good -- *and then* there is the *idea,* shared by millions of Americans who have had enough of what they have seen.

I'll say this for the zillionth time:  On one end we have the White Nationalists and enablers of racism who refuse to admit the obvious.  On the other, we have the illiberal, authoritarian PC/Identity Politics nutters who damn well seem determined to make things even worse.

Both groups are feeding the other.  They NEED each other.  And that's why things are deteriorating.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2020)

'Black Lives Matter' and "black lives matter" are two separate issues.

I don't know of anyone other than some very hardcore KKK types who do not believe that black lives matter.

However, 'Black Lives Matter' is a Marxist organization. They are anti-western culture and anti-capitalist who are a danger to this country should they obtain enough power.

If you care anything about America, and the American dream, you should make sure and not have any association with this group whatsoever!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 29, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If you care anything about America, and the American dream, you should make sure and not have any association with this group whatsoever!


In other words, shut up and do what you are told. No complaints.


----------



## Redcurtain (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a domestic terrorist organization
> ...


Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?”_
> 
> As already correctly noted: scary, uppity black people; criminals and thugs, each and every one – no better way to energize the Trump base than to vilify BLM.


Nailed it!!!!!


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Even the "idea" contains the false premise that America as a whole has been operating under the belief that BLack Lives DON'T matter. 


And that is a lie, designed to fan racist hate in blacks against whites.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see what happened in Venezuela you failed CFP? First they took down the statues, then the street signs and then Democracy vanished. People who lived there thought it would never happen but it did. That’s why. BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives and everything to do with Marxism and destruction of America. You’re an uneducated buffoon.
> ...


Facts!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> Even the "idea" contains the false premise that America as a whole has been operating under the belief that BLack Lives DON'T matter.
> 
> 
> And that is a lie, designed to fan racist hate in blacks against whites.


Your statement is proven wrong by your own actions, as you are among the whites who ERUPTS in rage and protest at the mere mention of #BlackLivesMatter.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.


Worse huh? How many whites have #BlackLivesMatter lynched?


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Even the "idea" contains the false premise that America as a whole has been operating under the belief that BLack Lives DON'T matter.
> ...




Except I don't do that. Perhaps you are confusing me with someone else.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> Except I don't do that. Perhaps you are confusing me with someone else.


Uh huh. Sure.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.
> ...



good question.     The coronavirus stats are NEWS 
each day-----but the  BLM riot deaths are not being 
reported.     Two either dying or dead already---just 
around the corner in my neighborhood.    How many 
blacks have been lynched in the past ten years in 
your neighborhood?


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Except I don't do that. Perhaps you are confusing me with someone else.
> ...



I go off on people, who are assholes to me, when their shitty asshole behavior calls for  it.


I don't get upset about people disagreeing with me on issues.


And, i've pointed that out to people, many, many times.


Have you really missed that, or are you just trying to gaslight me?



My point about blm stands. It is an idea with a false premise designed to fan racist hate in blacks and we see the results in the violence in the streets.


Good job libs. 


The only question is, is America today, the America that finds such behavior disgusting and will push back at the polls come November,


or have we degenerated to the point that we, as a whole, will accept this and reward the Left with the White House?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> good question.     The coronavirus stats are NEWS
> each day-----but the  BLM riot deaths are not being
> reported.     Two either dying or dead already---just
> around the corner in my neighborhood.    How many
> ...


Nuff sed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > good question.     The coronavirus stats are NEWS
> ...




People being killed in the streets by mobs, is something that should be talked about.


Are you insane?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > good question.     The coronavirus stats are NEWS
> ...



not enough------a few months ago----a cop sitting 
in his cop-car----in a very neutral area of the neighborhood----got his brain blown out by----well ...
nevah mind.      It is silly to cite the death rates unless 
you are willing to CITE ALL OF THEM----by agreement-----in my town  "race of murderer"  is not broadcast 
in the news


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> People being killed in the streets by mobs, is something that should be talked about.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?


Like Heather Heyer, right?

Do you have any more names to add to that list?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Venezuelan people were fooled into it and now regret it. You always blame America for the worlds ills. You and JoeB should move away as soon as possible.


----------



## Redcurtain (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.
> ...


What?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


  Why do Trump haters and the left media give them a pass on absolutely everything?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Maybe they aren't hung up on BLM as much as they are against violence, desecration of historical statues and
racism.  We are a country where laws used to matter and we had order in the streets.  If they were protesting peacefully, that would be fine.  But that is not the case.

But while we are in the topic protesting, why is Floyd the poster boy for violence when black on black murders top 300 this year?  Is that not something that should be discussed and protested?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.
> ...


None that I heard about.  You know something that has happened this year?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see what happened in Venezuela you failed CFP? First they took down the statues, then the street signs and then Democracy vanished. People who lived there thought it would never happen but it did. That’s why. BLM has nothing to do with actual black people’s lives and everything to do with Marxism and destruction of America. You’re an uneducated buffoon.
> ...


You made all that up. This site requires links for proof. Reported....

Just Kidding. Whining to the mods is for pussies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


It’s only violence if a white person kills an African American person. How do you not know this?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Shame on me.  I thought violence was an act by a person without consideration of race.  Those were the good ol' days I guess...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


You're not "woke".

#1) Violence is only white vs. African American. Violence vs. my people (Jews) is perfectly acceptable

#2) Men are men but may identify as women and you have to ask what gender people prefer when you meet them. Damn biology.

#3) We are in the middle of a pandemic but protesting is fine because COVID-19 doesn't attack protesters.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".
> ...


WOW! You just spent a lot of time finding the "exceptions to the rule" you asshole!
You are looking desperate now. Unscrew another bottle of cheap cooking sherry and post some more "exceptions to the rule" HAAAA! HAAAAA!
It's like shooting fish in a barrel with you bitch!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Maybe they aren't hung up on BLM as much as they are against violence, desecration of historical statues and
> racism.  We are a country where laws used to matter and we had order in the streets.  If they were protesting peacefully, that would be fine.  But that is not the case.
> 
> But while we are in the topic protesting, why is Floyd the poster boy for violence when black on black murders top 300 this year?  Is that not something that should be discussed and protested?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You're are one ignorant ass.


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2020)

Blacks now think they are entitled to align themselves with a domestic terrorist organization.

What is even worse is that the pathetic White Guilt Pukes are telling them it is OK.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 29, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Says a retarded scum lib.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ... so they try to divert attention from themselves.  I hope they keep this up for a while.
> ...


Interesting how you and your 'partner' have been sharing the same USMB membership. He/she/it posts one day and you switch seats.
Or did he/she/it take the cats and head for the hills?
BTW is there still snow up there? I'm thinking of flying in for some lingcod and halibut fishing soon.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> Blacks now think they are entitled to align themselves with a domestic terrorist organization.
> 
> What is even worse is that the pathetic White Guilt Pukes are telling them it is OK.


And the sick irony is as soon as the anarchists take over the first people they will go after is the negroes.
The US will look like China when it comes to negroes living there.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

And BTW - for Mac1958... "trumpster" is anyone who doesn't* hate *Trump. 
  He use to be a pretty good poster, but has obviously been infected with TDS. So now 90% of his post are about Trump! Trump! Trump!


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


The head of BLM in NYC was on cable TV yesterday saying if their demands were not met then "We will burn down everything".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


You mean that group the cofounder says is a trained Marxist group aimed at destroying America?

Explains why you Leftards lovethe terrorist organization.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> Blacks now think they are entitled to align themselves with a domestic terrorist organization.
> 
> What is even worse is that the pathetic White Guilt Pukes are telling them it is OK.


Reminds me of the Arabs aligning themselves with Germany in both world war in the belief the Germans would exterminate the Jews.
Sometimes when you see a group of people habitually getting on the wrong side of history, well you have to wonder what's wrong with them.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Yes, the hardcore Left puts a great deal of effort into ignoring black on black crime because it's not politically expedient.

Just like Trumpsters put a great deal of effort into denying, downplaying and dismissing the white racism that still exists.

As I say all the time, the two ends of the spectrum can be comically similar in their behaviors.

And?


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Shouldn't you be getting ready for your shift at McDonalds by now? The toilets aren't going to clean themselves!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 29, 2020)

A young white man from an affluent suburban neighborhood dies while in police custody.

The community is outraged, this isn’t acceptable; the mayor speaks out, the city council speaks out, the police chief promises to investigate so this never happens again.

A young black man from a low-income urban community dies while in police custody.

White America shrugs – this is a sad yet inevitable consequence of being poor and black, it can’t be avoided, there’s little to do, move along, nothing to see here…

No, black lives matter, too – the movement’s sole purpose to reject the argument that the deaths of young black men while in police custody is somehow ‘inevitable’ and an ‘acceptable consequence’ of being poor and black in America.

Red herring fallacies such as ‘all lives matter,’ ‘white lives matter,’ ‘blue lives matter’ is dishonest, wrongheaded rhetoric intended only to vilify and demonize the movement.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And BTW - for Mac1958... "trumpster" is anyone who doesn't* hate *Trump.
> He use to be a pretty good poster, but has obviously been infected with TDS. So now 90% of his post are about Trump! Trump! Trump!


Actually, they're more often about Trumpism and Trumpsters, this group pathology that the world hasn't seen for several decades.

Trump is just one guy.  The pathology is something else entirely.

That's probably too complicated for you.  Sorry.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


You are what you are.  Your third grade insults can't change that.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When you finish with the toilets go out and clean up the parking lot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Says the failed CFP with TDS. How can you live with yourself with all your lies?


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > People being killed in the streets by mobs, is something that should be talked about.
> ...




I could. Don't see the point. We both know that they are there.


Is this that lefty troll thing where you get off demanding support for info you know it true?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ol' Mac struck a nerve again.

This is too easy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And BTW - for Mac1958... "trumpster" is anyone who doesn't* hate *Trump.
> ...


 Not at all.
I just don't pretend the pathology exist on one side. Also, the left is currently monumentally worse than the right. The right is not cheering on and financially supporting two anti-American hate groups engaging in arson/theft/vandalism/vilolence and even murder all across the country.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



it's the mode-----like mini-skirts and sandals in the 
1960s


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I've pointed out _*multiple*_ times on this thread how the overall problem exists on both ends of the issue, and I've been quite clear.

But, because I dare to criticize the Trumpsters as part of it, that's all you guys "see", and therefore have TDS.  

This is why I no longer bother trying to communicate with nutters on either end.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


  It is like I said, your definition of a "trumpster" is anyone not actively bashing him. 
The number of people on this forum who are truly Trump enthusiast is not really that many. Not as many as you see because, again, anyone who isn't hating on him must be a Trumpian.
 Myself as an example. I have, on a number of occasions, called out the left media slanted daily trump attacks... so does that make me a Trumpian? or just someone who can plainly see the entire left media apparatus is constantly blasting the President 24 hours a day?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



feel free to criticize  TRUMPISM------I voted for him but   I CAN TAKE IT


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 29, 2020)

I miss the old Mac who seemed sensible and who opposed radicalism.

This new one suffering from TDS so badly that the supports a violent racist organization is getting pretty annoying.  Attacking decent people for opposing BLM thugs is tantamount to a crazed right winger doing the same in regards to the kkk.

Mac, you have become the very thing you have long decried.


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I miss the old Mac who seemed sensible and who opposed radicalism.
> 
> This new one suffering from TDS so badly that the supports a violent racist organization is getting pretty annoying.  Attacking decent people for opposing BLM thugs is tantamount to a crazed right winger doing the same in regards to the kkk.
> 
> Mac, you have become the very thing you have long decried.




It's my fault. I proved to him that he was wrong and as normal, he is now doubling down on his liberalism.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Well, I'm glad I have you to provide definitions of my words to me.  Just make it up as you go.

Done.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

I am an unapologetic basher of everything orange. Does this make me a TDS suffering regressive Marxist, or just some dude who doesn't support Prezzie (Im)Peach(Ed)? I need some clarity in the rules of engagement.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I am an unapologetic basher of everything orange. Does this make me a TDS suffering regressive Marxist, or just some dude who doesn't support Prezzie (Im)Peach(Ed)? I need some clarity in the rules of engagement.


  READ: I have TDS. I only pay attention to what I am told about Trump, don't have anything specific to say why - just hate him because.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


  Don't have to make it up. When someone makes daily threads about Trump! Trump! Trump! it is clear to see a pattern of behavior.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I am an unapologetic basher of everything orange. Does this make me a TDS suffering regressive Marxist, or just some dude who doesn't support Prezzie (Im)Peach(Ed)? I need some clarity in the rules of engagement.


 It just makes you stupid and arbitrary.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > I am an unapologetic basher of everything orange. Does this make me a TDS suffering regressive Marxist, or just some dude who doesn't support Prezzie (Im)Peach(Ed)? I need some clarity in the rules of engagement.
> ...



Oh, I have plenty of reasons to dislike him.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


  Based on results/passed policies or just personally don't like him?
As for Presidents, I measure them by what they do, not what they say.
Trump is a jerk with an ego the size of Neptune... but the results of his policies have simply not been that bad, and actually improved several things. The biggest problem with Trump is not Trump. It is, and backed up by the most liberal President in U.S. history - Jimmy Carter, is the media's hour by hour, minute by minute anti-Trump propaganda that due to the sheer volume of it... has made a whole lot of people have crazy hate for him. Thus.... the term TDS


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yet you continue to post back to the 'nutters'. You remind me of the little punk who needs to go to the bar every Sat. and picks a fight with someone who he KNOWS is going to kick the shit out of him. Then he goes back to his hovel and jerks off.
You're obviously in need of some mental health help.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


It's like they feel BLM is the only civil rights group they need to be worried about...

They pay no attention to what Albino Lives Matter is planning.......and to their disadvantage, they all but ignore what Midgets Against Police Brutality are up to....


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Well, if a Trumpster is saying it, it must be true.

I never have to name names.  You guys just jump in and self-identify for me.

Cool.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


Well, their strategy is to attach Democrats to the most radical people they can, for political gain, and they figure the BLM group is it.

They're so worried about doing that, that they don't realize they also expose themselves for what they are, in the process.  They assume that the tactics talk radio uses to keep _*them*_ happy are going to work on *normal* people.

Fine with me.  Let 'em do it.  Shine a light on 'em.


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2020)

The BLM filth is turning the US into South Africa where Blacks, aided by stupid weak pukey Whites, go on rampages against Whites.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Don't forget Antifa! Libz are all Antifa! When they're not moonlighting as BLM on the weekends.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> The BLM filth is turning the US into South Africa where Blacks, aided by stupid weak pukey Whites, go on rampages against Whites.



Apartheid! It's apartheid, I tell ya!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> None that I heard about.  You know something that has happened this year?


So how could #BlackLivesMatter ever be worse than the KKK? The KKK were terrorists before terrorism was a thing in the modern world.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Yes, the hardcore Left puts a great deal of effort into ignoring black on black crime because it's not politically expedient.
> 
> Just like Trumpsters put a great deal of effort into denying, downplaying and dismissing the white racism that still exists.
> 
> ...


When you say "ignoring black on black crime", what exactly do you mean? What should they be doing instead? I mean tangibly. What's your definition of ignoring?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> When you say "ignoring black on black crime", what exactly do you mean? What should they be doing instead? I mean tangibly. What's your definition of ignoring?


Not addressing it honestly and comprehensively.  Concentrating virtually all attention and efforts on white on black crime.  Deflecting away from it when it's brought up.

Those are exactly the tactics used by the other end of the spectrum for their own misdeeds.  I don't know how it could be more clear.

This doesn't get fixed unless and until both ends of this stop pointing the finger and start holding their own side accountable.  This is an example.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> When you say "ignoring black on black crime", what exactly do you mean? What should they be doing instead? I mean tangibly. What's your definition of ignoring?


  What? Do you have an IQ of 65?
or just choose to be so obtuse?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> The BLM filth is turning the US into South Africa where Blacks, aided by stupid weak pukey Whites, go on rampages against Whites.


Has Trump stopped genocide in South Africa yet??

Has he put sanctions against South Africa?

Or are you just full of shit like most racists are


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "ignoring black on black crime", what exactly do you mean? What should they be doing instead? I mean tangibly. What's your definition of ignoring?
> ...


Why can't we just solve black on black crime the same way we solved white on white crime??


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


BLM is funded by Democrats.  You need to cleanse your party of commies.

Seriously.  I would actually consider Democrats if there were not 10 commies for every ACTUAL liberal in the party.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> I could. Don't see the point. We both know that they are there.
> 
> 
> Is this that lefty troll thing where you get off demanding support for info you know it true?


That's what I thought. 

You got nuttin'!

#ROTFLMBAO #LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


They're an international Marxist organization actively engaged in a psuedo-war trying to take down all of Western Civilization.
A better question is: Why aren't Democrats against BLM?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


but don't democrats hate black people??

Why would they fund a group claiming to value the lives of black people?? in fact, they go so far as to say that black lives matter

Shouldn't Democrats, being the racists they are fund groups who oppose the concept of black lives mattering? You know, like the groups you support


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "ignoring black on black crime", what exactly do you mean? What should they be doing instead? I mean tangibly. What's your definition of ignoring?
> ...


Probably because bringing it up as a deflection to BLM is not very conducive to an honest conversation.


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I could. Don't see the point. We both know that they are there.
> ...





Are you denying that they exist or are you implying that payback is legit?

Do you even realize that you are not even making a point you child?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The problem is that it's not avoided only in BLM conversations.  It's avoided most of the time.

This is a real problem and it's not being addressed by those who should be addressing it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 
Strawman much?
Good God


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> The BLM filth is turning the US into South Africa where Blacks, aided by stupid weak pukey Whites, go on rampages against Whites.


Another white fear "the sky is falling" thought by an insecure white guy. ^^^^^^


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

by the way.....so people don't forget.....these are the founders of Black Lives Matter....



Should the FBI arrest them?


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Racism is whatever a leftist loony needs it to be now a days. Racism has been so diluted by the common act of leftists' decrying everything to be that it now has lost all meaning.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Its addressed. Just because you dont know about it doesnt mean its not being addressed. So what exactly do you think should be done that isnt being done? Be specific.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


So Democrats are not the KKK?

Because I clearly recall day after day, coward ass racists like yourself claiming today's Democrats are the KKK.....

So are you saying that the KKK and BLM are working together??


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Racism is whatever a leftist loony needs it to be now a days. Racism has been so diluted by the common act of leftists decrying everything to be that it now has lost all meaning.


Yes, unfortunately the hardcore Left has badly over-used the term.  To a ridiculous level.

That doesn't mean that REAL racism doesn't still exist and doesn't have to be HONESTLY addressed, however.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why do you clowns always say that racism has lost its meaning as if that were true? Its always been a system based on race benefiting the race that put it into production while causing destruction to the race/s it targets


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is like I said, your definition of a "trumpster" is anyone not actively bashing him.
> The number of people on this forum who are truly Trump enthusiast is not really that many. Not as many as you see because, again, anyone who isn't hating on him must be a Trumpian.
> Myself as an example. I have, on a number of occasions, called out the left media slanted daily trump attacks... so does that make me a Trumpian? or just someone who can plainly see the entire left media apparatus is constantly blasting the President 24 hours a day?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


So I guess all of the "PEACEFUL PROTESTS" we see all over the country is just in our imagination?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yeah......black people.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

*Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*

Maybe because they are destroying our cities and spreading Covid 19.....dumb ass question....


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> by the way.....so people don't forget.....these are the founders of Black Lives Matter....
> View attachment 356764
> Should the FBI arrest them?



Yeah, they should...because I think one of them recently was on a pod cast admitting that it's not about black lives at all, but a Marxist ideological revolution. 

Oh and BLM founders disingenuously took tons of money in donations for "black lives", yet gave all that money to support democratic political campaigns and Marxist insurrectionists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


The cognitive dissonance one must experience when considering how the Dems are the KKK but they support BLM.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > It is like I said, your definition of a "trumpster" is anyone not actively bashing him.
> ...


Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Here is how you can tell racism hasn't lost its meaning.....

The people who usually claim that are the same ones scared to death of becoming a racial minority in this country.....

It's as if they think racial minorities are treated bad or something......which wouldn't be the case if they truly believe racism has no meaning...


----------



## Correll (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is whatever a leftist loony needs it to be now a days. Racism has been so diluted by the common act of leftists decrying everything to be that it now has lost all meaning.
> ...




If you make no effort to distinguish between real and false accusations of racism, you are not honestly addressing the issue.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't see anyone from the Left talking about it on the national stage.  I don't see black leaders addressing it regularly.  I don't see Democrats addressing it.

All I see is them pointing the finger in one direction.  That doesn't make what they're saying wrong, but they're CHOOSING to look at only HALF the picture.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*
> 
> Maybe because they are destroying our cities and spreading Covid 19.....dumb ass question....


I thought Covid 19 was a dem hoax?  I mean why did Drumpf pack all those people inside that convention center if Covid 19 was a problem?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Not addressing it honestly and comprehensively.  Concentrating virtually all attention and efforts on white on black crime.  Deflecting away from it when it's brought up.
> 
> Those are exactly the tactics used by the other end of the spectrum for their own misdeeds.  I don't know how it could be more clear.
> 
> This doesn't get fixed unless and until both ends of this stop pointing the finger and start holding their own side accountable.  This is an example.


Give me an example or two of "not addressing it honestly or comprehensively."

You do realize that, to this point, your responses have been conspicuously vague, right?

I'd like something more tangible. Let's address it honestly and comprehensively as you just suggested.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So you want dems to talk about it more often? Anything else specifically that you think is not being done and should be done?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*
> ...


  I guess the same reason Cuomo packed them in Nursing Homes


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'll try to answer your question, but do me a favor in good faith, and tell me:  You can't really think of anything?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > by the way.....so people don't forget.....these are the founders of Black Lives Matter....
> ...


Tell me a Marxist policy they wish to implement?

Doing away with qualified immunity, no-knock warrants?

Oh let me guess, they wanna go full Stalin and expand Medicare so all people can have it? Yea, that is scary.....

Far scarier than trying to take away healthcare during a pandemic with ZERO REPLACEMENT

There is a reason why you morons have to resort to fear mongering -- because when it comes to policies....the majority of the country is AGAINST YOU -- you have no place else to go but to fearmonger and "otherize" any person of color who doesn't buckdance for your approval...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Because the group gives not one single fuck about "black people." 

It's a communist, rabble-rouser organization, ACCORDING TO THE FOUNDER HERSELF!!!

Like I said, I may actually consider becoming a Democrat if it were not OVERRUN by communist/marxist twats, and was full of ACTUAL liberals (which I am).

What happened to that party?  For the love of chupacabra taint.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they were conservatives.
> ...


Everyone was conservative back then. You won nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Theres only on thing I can think of thats not being done and that is going to take more than the "Dems".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 29, 2020)

A Black life that mattered.... but no Al Sharpton, no national coverage, no protest or vigils... no large gathering to say why? why?

Slain Detroit police officer showed 'strength, courage, honor and compassion'


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Didnt Drumpf do this just last week and Cuomo did it in the beginning when not much information was out and he apologized for it?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Still wondering why you are avoiding talking about policies?

I am not concerned with your fragility and how scary dark skin people make you feel......

Talk to me about policies......

For example....why are you against doing away with no-knock warrants??

Why are you against making body cams mandatory?

Why are you against making police unions financially liable for a portion of civil lawsuits cities have to pay out due to police brutality cases?


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Give me an example or two of "not addressing it honestly or comprehensively."


Sure...   I replied to you several pages ago ...  


Shelzin said:


> Umm... Do you agree with Marxism? Kind of a yes or no question. I mean the phrase Black lives matter I get. I agree. But the organization is Marxist. Do you support Marxism?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Bruh....

Jesus.  You are NOT paying attention.

List of Demands:

*Demands[edit]*
*End the war on black people* - seeks to resolve:


"the criminalization and dehumanization of Black youth across all areas of society";
capital punishment;
money bail and court surcharges in court proceedings;
"use of past criminal history to determine eligibility for housing, education, licenses, voting, loans, employment, and other services";
"the war on Black immigrants including the repeal of the 1996 crime and immigration bills";
"the war on Black trans, queer and gender nonconforming people";
"the mass surveillance of Black communities";
"the militarization of law enforcement";
"the privatization of police, prisons, jails, probation, parole, food, phone and all other criminal justice related services"; and
"public jails, detention centers, youth facilities and prisons" in their present conditions.[13]
*Reparations for the:*


"systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people";
"continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people";
"wealth extracted from" the black communities "through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations";
"cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction" in the form of, among other things, "public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery"; and
the demand the state and federal levels require "the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts".[14]
*Invest-Divest:*


*Reallocation of federal, state, and local government funds from "policing and incarceration to long-term strategies for education, restorative justice services, and employment programs."*
The decriminalization, immediate release, record expungement, and reparations for the disparaging effects of both the "war on drugs" and "the criminalization of prostitution" on black communities.
*"Real, meaningful, and equitable universal healthcare"*
*A constitutionally protected right to a "fully-funded education"*
*Divestment from the "use of fossil fuels and investment in community-based sustainable energy solutions."*
*Cuts to military expenditures and a reallocation of those funds to "infrastructure and community well-being*"[15]
*Economic Justice:*


*Redistribution of wealth through a "progressive restructuring of tax codes at the local, state, and federal levels."*
Employment programs that specifically target the "most marginalized Black people" in order to promote economic equality.
"A right to restored land, clean air, clean water and housing and an end to the exploitative privatization of natural resources."
Right for workers to organize in both the public and private sector.
Restoration of the Glass-Steagall Act.
"An end to the Trans-Pacific Partnership, and a renegotiation of all trade agreements" with an increased focus on the interests of workers and communities.
Increased support for "the development of cooperative or social economy networks."
"Financial support of Black alternative institutions."
Increased protection for workers in poorly regulated industries.[16]
*Community Control:*


Implementation of "democratic community control of local, state, and federal law enforcement agencies."
*"End to the privatization of education."*
Communal participation in "budgeting at the local state and federal level."[17]
*Political Power:*


"End to the criminalization of Black political activity."
Termination of super PACs and the implementation of "public financing of elections."
Establishment of "full-access guarantees, and protections of the right to vote for all people."
"Full-access to technology" through the implementation of "net-neutrality and universal access to internet."
"Protection and increased funding for Black institutions."[18]


----------



## Godboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...


You misunderstand. Being a minority isnt the problem. Having the majority of the country made up of criminal minorities is the problem. When white people are the minority, they wont suddenly have sky rocketing crime statistics. The crime will come from the new majority, aka blacks and hispanics, just like now, but worse because there will be more of you, in theory. Personally, i dont see whites becoming a minority in this nation, so fear not! This is just a hypothetical discussion.

I wonder what its like to go through life with your warped opinions that absolutely no one of importance agrees with. You guys are just black racist wacko fringers. Your voices hold no weight anywhere and none of the things you want are ever going to happen. There will be no reparations, there will be no abolishing the police. Scream all you want; no ones gives a shit about you peasant losers.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


See post #413. 

They are Communists/Marxists.  

Redistribution of wealth requires confiscation, which is Marxist to its bloody core.  

Just quit denying your communist roots.  We're not fooled.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Chupacabra is one thing..Chupacabra taint is another. 

For some reason I get the urge to shimmy my man tits whenever I hear "Chupacabra". It's something me and a very good Puerto-Rican Jew friend used to do whever it was mentioned. Yeah..thus is my life. 
The kids be looking at us like: "Da fuq is wrong with y'all?!"  
Chupacabra comes on the news? Hoo boy! It's on!


----------



## the other mike (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## whitehall (Jun 29, 2020)

Got it backwards dontcha? The BLM is hung up on the President.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > None that I heard about.  You know something that has happened this year?
> ...



If BLM has their way, eventually capitalism would be destroyed, therefore America will be destroyed.
In addition, BLM will likely eventually become more militant, and eventually will not be much different than the KKK.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I am running out of creative ways to express the true level of my complete exasperation with these commie chameleons pretending they are not commies. 

Commie Chameleon, Boy George is singing your song.

_Commie Commie Commie Commie
Commie Chameleon_


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Still waiting for one of you cucks to talk about the policies......not your personality flaws...


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Everyone was conservative back then. You won nothing.


That's an interesting twist. Too bad it's not factual. There were always liberals.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

I wish all leftist assholes would find Chupcabra in their back yard tomorrow night.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If BLM has their way, eventually capitalism would be destroyed, therefore America will be destroyed.
> In addition, BLM will likely eventually become more militant, and eventually will not be much different than the KKK.


If, by your own account, they're heading towards KKK status, then how. the heck. can they. be. currently worse?!???


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > Worse because they are paying blacks to do the job of the KKK it’s pretty sad what democrats have done to the black education.
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You can't be serious that the murder rate on black- black murders are similar in ANY way to white on white murders, thus showing racism on the part of whites.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Markle said:


>


You think that surpasses the KKK history of mayhem, violence and terrorism, not to mention lynches/killings?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958, are you planning on answering my question concerning tangible examples and/or solutions for your statement about ignoring "Black on black crime?"


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I'd deflect too if I were you.......

Now here is something that makes you mad for real....Solidarity....


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'd like to see American Blacks separate themselves from White Liberals -- who have done little but coddle and lower standards for them over the last three generations -- and _*take this lead *_on this issue.  White Liberals and White Nationalists/Trumpsters sure as hell aren't going to do it.

Let's have Black leaders from politics and popular culture challenge American Blacks to hold their own accountable for the biggest problems that they are facing today:  Black on black crime, gangs and Black crime in general, commitment to higher education standards within families, fatherless children, thug culture.

*And while they're doing that,* they're challenging the Right to clean their _*own*_ house by being brave enough to marginalize these nutter talk radio Trumpster types who are engaging in and/or blatantly enabling the blazingly obvious racism that still exists.  _*Shame them into doing it by showing them how it's done.*_

I'm not expecting you to agree.  But that's what I'd like to see, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958, are you planning on answering my question concerning tangible examples and/or solutions for your statement about ignoring "Black on black crime?"


Please see the post, right above here.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




When Black leaders take the lead publicly they mysteriously tend to get assassinated and or condemned as racists.

Like I said just because you havent researched or been told what Blacks are doing for themselves doesnt mean there is no action on that front. Blacks do a lot of things that dont get attention unless someone wants to spin up a race angle.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You asked, I answered.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I asked for specific things that were *not* being done.  Have you come up with anything yet?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


What leaders held you accountable??

Most black folks do this without anyone telling them to....but this respectability politics game is a cop out in my opinion...

Because despite the fact that this young man came from a two-parent household, was a good student and great kid -- it didn't stop him from being shot in the head by a cop who didn't give a fuck about him or his background....


I often ask so-called black conservatives what about America's past are they trying to conserve or return back to? 

I ask these folks who are so enthused to see black people "hold themselves accountable" -- how does that translate into policy? Would all black people behaving in the way you approve of translate to better policies?? if so, how long do black folks need to "behave how you tell them" before it results in better policies??


How long did white folks have to behave in order for them to be respected??


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958, are you planning on answering my question concerning tangible examples and/or solutions for your statement about ignoring "Black on black crime?"


Do you plan on ignoring my Marxism question?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*
> 
> Maybe because they are destroying our cities and spreading Covid 19.....dumb ass question....



Dumb ass answer.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I just did.

Never mind.  You win.  Don't do a thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Theres not one thing you mentioned that Blacks have not already done.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I think he is saying that what you said is already being done....

They just don't have a PR campaign to inform you about it......but they exist...

and isn't Candace Owen, Jesse Lee Peterson, Larry Elders, Thomas Sewell -- aren't they black leaders?? Aren't they saying what you want to be said to black folks??

Jesse Lee Peterson even has an actual organization supposedly dedicated to doing what you said -- but for some reason -- I never hear you folks from the "someone needs to tell those blacks how to act" camp mention these organizations.....

Its almost like you folks just say this shit as a platitude response


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Theres not one thing you mentioned that Blacks have not already done.


Black individuals have done that.  Not black organizations that I am aware of...   Feel free to share if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I'd like to see American Blacks separate themselves from White Liberals -- who have done little but coddle and lower standards for them over the last three generations -- and _*take this lead *_on this issue.  White Liberals and White Nationalists/Trumpsters sure as hell aren't going to do it.
> 
> Let's have Black leaders from politics and popular culture challenge American Blacks to hold their own accountable for the biggest problems that they are facing today:  Black on black crime, gangs and Black crime in general, commitment to higher education standards within families, fatherless children, thug culture.
> 
> ...


Interesting...

To quickly address your views on a high level.

1. Separate themselves from white liberals and take the lead.

And run to white conservatives who are openly hostile in word and deed to the black community?

Blacks have taken the lead. Please explain how you view them as not?

2. Let's have black on leaders from politics and popular culture challenge American blacks to hold their own accountable for the biggest problem they are facing today: black on black crime.

There's so much wrong here, I almost don't know where to begin.
Who are the white leaders in politics and popular culture?
Blacks are, and have been, holding their own accountable for generations in this country. You even had President Barack Obama chastise a group of graduating students with a "pull your pants up" speech, which was very offensive, not to mention unnecessary. These were the brothers already doing the right thing.  Let's not forget Bill Cosby version of "pull your pants up", another offensive and unnecessary thing to do. Look up "respectability politics" and come back with your findings. Lastly, what's the percentage of "Black on black crime?" I've been living in predominantly all black communities for all my life and I haven't experienced the carnage you and your ilk seem to believe is a reality. There's crime in the world, it will always be there. Crime tends to be more prevalent in poor communities. Due to America's racist history blacks have been relegated to those poor communities, I'd start by addressing poverty first more than anything. And "Black leaders", of all stripes, have been SCREAMING that for generations.

3. Shame [the right] by showing them how it's done.

Are you fletching kidding me?!?!?? Blacks have been doing this for generations. It has no affect on them as they have no shame. They simply double down on their offense. As you can see clearly demonstrated in this thread and hundreds others right here on USMB.

Can you recognize how your "suggestions" and/or viewpoint can be seen as offensive?


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Ask the co founder of BLM what Marxist policies she wants to implement. She was the one saying she supports a Marxist revolution..not me.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Umm...   Are they not conservatives?  I don't know...  I recognize half those names.  I don't seem them as "black leaders" but as individuals telling their...  Truth I guess.

*Editf*:  I guess I would ask What you think about those people you just mentioned...   Do you think they are right in their philosophy's?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theres not one thing you mentioned that Blacks have not already done.
> ...


If  youre not aware of something how hard is it to simply google it?  Took me less than a second to see this.









						20 Black-Led Chicago Groups You Can Donate To Now To Make A Difference In Black Lives
					

These Black-led organizing groups are supporting their communities through the coronavirus crisis while leading a nationwide movement against police brutality.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 29, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



How many examples would you need?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 29, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Oh.....them's the stupid sissy boy whites. They are all fags!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"You folks"?

I was asked a question, I provided an answer, that's it.

Maybe it would be better if I joined the club and just laced all my comments with personal insults, name calling and hyperbole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see American Blacks separate themselves from White Liberals -- who have done little but coddle and lower standards for them over the last three generations -- and _*take this lead *_on this issue.  White Liberals and White Nationalists/Trumpsters sure as hell aren't going to do it.
> ...


I have never seen you vilify black on black crime here but you do request reparations frequently.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, they get zero dollars and a bah fongula from me.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...


You don't know what they are but you are afraid anyway.....cool.....


So you should also be against the way we calculate production value right? You know, the value of a product equals the means of production plus the time of labor....that's Marxism....


So again...what Marxist policies is BLM supporting? Can you name one?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see American Blacks separate themselves from White Liberals -- who have done little but coddle and lower standards for them over the last three generations -- and _*take this lead *_on this issue.  White Liberals and White Nationalists/Trumpsters sure as hell aren't going to do it.
> ...


Sure, anyone can be offended by anything.

I'll say it again:  I was asked a question, and I answered it.

I sure as hell don't expect any of it to actually happen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Wtf ever, Excess Labor Value theory dumbass. (You are a Marxist)
Newsflash: The real world does not work like that.








Bitch.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Can you recognize how your "suggestions" and/or viewpoint can be seen as offensive?


I still find it odd that people think being offended by something as some sort of reason as to not to say your own opinion.  Truth if you will.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


how do you vilify black on black crime?? isn't crime in and of itself vilified? or do you feel black on black crime should be counted as extra extra crime?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...


So you are another person who can't name a single policy....got it


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Sure, anyone can be offended by anything.
> 
> I'll say it again:  I was asked a question, and I answered it.
> 
> I sure as hell don't expect any of it to actually happen.


I'd like you to address the rest of my response.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You have nothing, and you never will until you get your ass to work.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Having the majority of the country made up of criminal minorities is the problem. When white people are the minority, they wont suddenly have sky rocketing crime statistics. The crime will come from the new majority, aka blacks and hispanics, just like now, but worse because there will be more of you, in theory



Caucasians won't become a minority in our lifetime. This is a baseless fear contrived by winger fantasy. In addition, your silly theory is that even if Caucasians become a minority, they won't commit crime. Huh. That's some Cult45 logic right there!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I have never seen you vilify black on black crime here but you do request reparations frequently.


Give an example.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Still waiting for you to name a policy.......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Having the majority of the country made up of criminal minorities is the problem. When white people are the minority, they wont suddenly have sky rocketing crime statistics. The crime will come from the new majority, aka blacks and hispanics, just like now, but worse because there will be more of you, in theory
> ...


They told you not to eat the lead paint chips, but you did what you wanted, huh?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen you vilify black on black crime here but you do request reparations frequently.
> ...


Boy! This is extremely easy:




__





						Reparations As A Matter of National Security
					

Brother Beau brings up an interesting argument for Reparations, that states that it should be done, not only as a matter of morality, but it's now a matter of national security.  Russia, and our enemies abroad, has found the one that is guaranteed to tear this nation apart, and they've been...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> I still find it odd that people think being offended by something as some sort of reason as to not to say your own opinion.  Truth if you will.


Remember when Republicans were running around the media claiming offense to every and anything Barack and/or Michelle Obama did or said during those 8 or 9 years they were prominent in the media? Was this the case then as well?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, anyone can be offended by anything.
> ...


We disagree.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > I still find it odd that people think being offended by something as some sort of reason as to not to say your own opinion.  Truth if you will.
> ...


Remember when you weren't a racist shithead? Yeah, neither do I.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Boy! This is extremely easy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs villifying (sp) there?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Boy! This is extremely easy:
> ...


Obviously not you. You're doing a hellacious bang-up job of putting targets on the backs of good Black Americans, you piece of shit!


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet you didn't vet any of it if it took you less than a second...  I say again... The BLM organization is Marxist.   Is what you just posted as well?  Are you sure they are doing what they say they are doing?

Don't get me wrong... I'm sure some of them are... Maybe even most... I don't know... but just because someone or something says they are something, does not mean that they actually are.

Lets take an example of something that just happened not that long ago.   California is very pro Affrimitive action state... Right?

Well...  These democrats support the removal of this proposition.  California Repeal Proposition 209 Affirmative Action Amendment (2020) - Ballotpedia


U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D)[4]
U.S. Sen. Kamala Harris (D)[4]
U.S. Rep. Karen Bass(D-37)[4]
U.S. Rep. Barbara Lee (D-13)[4]
U.S. Rep. Katie Porter (D-45)[4]
U.S. Rep. Ro Khanna (D-17)[4]
U.S. Rep. Ted Lieu (D-33)[4]
U.S. Rep. Alan Lowenthal (D-47)[4]
U.S. Rep. Jackie Speier (D-14)[4]
U.S. Rep. Jared Huffman (D-2)[4]
U.S. Rep. Julia Brownley (D-26)[4]
U.S. Rep. Mark DeSaulnier (D-11)[4]
U.S. Rep. Jerry McNerney (D-9)[4]
U.S. Rep. Lucille Roybal-Allard (D-40)[4]
U.S. Rep. Jimmy Gomez (D-34)[4]
U.S. Rep. Grace Napolitano (D-32)[4]
U.S. Rep. Nanette Barragán (D-44)[4]
U.S. Rep. Eric Swalwell (D-15)[4]
U.S. Rep. Anna Eshoo (D-18)[4]
U.S. Rep. Mark Takano (D-41)[4]
U.S. Rep. Raul Ruiz (D-36)[4]
U.S. Rep. TJ Cox (D-21)[4]
U.S. Rep. Ami Bera (D-7)[4]
U.S. Rep. Brad Sherman (D-30)[4]
U.S. Rep. Juan Vargas (D-51)[4]
U.S. Rep. Doris Matsui (D-6)[4]
U.S. Rep. Linda Sánchez (D-38)[4]
Sen. Steven Bradford (D-35)[5]
Sen. Richard Pan (D-6)[5]
Asm. Shirley Weber (D-79)[6]
Asm. Lorena Gonzalez (D-80)[7]
Asm. Buffy Wicks (D-15)[8]
Former Senate President Kevin de León (D)[9]




a) The State shall not discriminate against, or grant preferential treatment to, any individual or group on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity, or national origin in the operation of public employment, public education, or public contracting.
(b) This section shall apply only to action taken after the section's effective date.
(c) Nothing in this section shall be interpreted as prohibiting bona fide qualifications based on sex which are reasonably necessary to the normal operation of public employment, public education, or public contracting.
(d) Nothing in this section shall be interpreted as invalidating any court order or consent decree which is in force as of the effective date of this section.
(e) Nothing in this section shall be interpreted as prohibiting action which must be taken to establish or maintain eligibility for any federal program, where ineligibility would result in a loss of federal funds to the State.
(f) For the purposes of this section, "State" shall include, but not necessarily be limited to, the State itself, any city, county, city and county, public university system, including the University of California, community college district, school district, special district, or any other political subdivision or governmental instrumentality of or within the State.
(g) The remedies available for violations of this section shall be the same, regardless of the injured party's race, sex, color, ethnicity, or national origin, as are otherwise available for violations of then-existing California antidiscrimination law.
(h) This section shall be self-executing. If any part or parts of this section are found to be in conflict with federal law or the United States Constitution, the section shall be implemented to the maximum extent that federal law and the United States Constitution permit. Any provision held invalid shall be severable from the remaining portions of this section.[2]

They are striking this down.   Sure, they SAY they are such and such... But what they do doesn't match what it is they say they are.

Your one second of search did nothing but list a bunch of organizations that SAY they are such and such... Now the question is... Are they what they say they are...  And if they are, why aren't they in the news instead of a Marxist BLM organization?

Or do you support Marxism?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> We disagree.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


We are having a debate, not a conversion session, I want to know how you think and perceive things and as such,  I'd like to have feedback.

This is the point we're all here after all, is it not?

BTW, what is it, that you think we disagree on? We live in a real world with empirical facts. So please inform me which of those facts I have wrong.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 29, 2020)

even when you answer them  the low life subhuman scumbag fake centrist keep going

Its pointless


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Obviously not you. You're doing a hellacious bang-up job of putting targets on the backs of good Black Americans, you piece of shit!


How am I "putting a target on blacks?" Please expound.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You both seem to be doing a lot of tiptoeing around each other. If we don't see the action, how are we supposed to comment on it? You say things are being done behind the scenes and to take your word for it. That's not usually how I roll. I don't try and pretend the race angle isn't the elephant in the room


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > We disagree.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> ...


No, not for me.  I come here to observe behaviors and belch out my opinion when the mood strikes.

I'm done with asymmetrical message board conversations.  Nothing personal.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 29, 2020)

its not even meant for you righties its always aimed at the normies and not so "politically " aware or active


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*
> ...


Dumb ass liberal....covid up among young protest participants....


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/
		

Some members of the Washington, DC, National Guard—deployed over the past 2 weeks of protests and civil unrest in the wake of the George Floyd murder—have tested positive for COVID-19, a National Guard spokesperson confirmed with McClatchy news services yesterday, and US cases today topped 2 million.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Again, if you want to know about BLM's Marxist agenda...you should ask them. Considering they are the ones saying they have one. 
Not that they would be able to give you a solid answer..they don't seem too bright. 

I don't care what policies they want to implement (guaranteed it's mostly cultural Marxist hogwash). They are violent extremists who have lost all crediblity in their purpose or message with me.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> No, not for me.  I come here to observe behaviors and belch out my opinion when the mood strikes.
> 
> I'm done with asymmetrical message board conversations.  Nothing personal.


Interesting....telling, but interesting.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We'll have to wait and see won't we?  Yes, the KKK began as a violent wing of the Democrat party just as BLM is today.














						Latest Seattle CHOP shooting kills 16-year-old boy, critically wounds 14-year-old boy
					

A 16-year-old boy has died and a 14-year-old boy has been hospitalized in critical condition Monday following the latest shooting at the Seattle area known as the Capitol Hill Organized Protest, or CHOP, police revealed.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



So I choose to eat them rather then huff it like you crackers. What's it to you, cousin humper?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It should have as much vitriol as white on black crime but the media seems to concentrate on that. You knew that but decided to play coy anyway. Weak sauce.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


*DUDE!!!!

I GAVE YOU THE ANSWER!!!*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen you vilify black on black crime here but you do request reparations frequently.
> ...


You ask for reparations and cry racism. You never complain that people don’t care about black kids dying in Chicago. If I am wrong link me to a post that shows you do. Thanks.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > I still find it odd that people think being offended by something as some sort of reason as to not to say your own opinion.  Truth if you will.
> ...


Yes.

Do you support Marxism?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*Can you read this link???*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > I still find it odd that people think being offended by something as some sort of reason as to not to say your own opinion.  Truth if you will.
> ...


Give an example or a link. You’re in violation of board rules.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


*CLICK ON THIS LINK FOR A SINGLE POLICY....*


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



One example doesn't prove your stupid assertion by a long shot.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


*RIGHT HERE!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You ask for reparations and cry racism. You never complain that people don’t care about black kids dying in Chicago. If I am wrong link me to a post that shows you do. Thanks.


Since the OP was to chicken to fully go down this road, maybe you actually have the balls to. 

Who do you believe are the people that don't care about children dying in Chicago?

Moreover, what do said dead children have to do with racism?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you support Marxism?


What is Marxism? Seems like something from the past.

And did your logic apply to those Republicans claiming offense then as well, or nah?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Republicans were running around the media claiming offense to every and anything Barack and/or Michelle Obama did or said during those 8 or 9 years they were prominent in the media? Was this the case then as well?
> ...


What is Marxism? Seems like something from the past.
[/QUOTE]
Do you support THESE STATED DEMANDS from BLM:
BLM Demands

Because, that shit.....IS MARXISM!!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Spoken like a pure moron.....go ahead and protest...one less liberal is a good thing....


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> What is Marxism? Seems like something from the past.


That explains some things.









						Marxism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Edit*: Until such time as you can answer that question, I would suggest others to refrain from answering anything you ask, other than... Do you support Marxism?

You are a shit stirrer... I respect that.   But ...


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



For fucks sake, you're colossally obtuse. I don't protest. Do you wear your mask at your Klan rallies?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


*" If we don't see the action, how are we supposed to comment on it?  "*

Not sure what you mean by "we" and what would commenting on it do?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Klan rallies???? Buuuaaahahahahahahahaha all I see are butthurt whiny BLM rallies/Riots.....what Klan rallies?.....LMFAO....TDS IS BAD.....


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Also in reference to OP's title. Not all who oppose BLM are "Trumpsters". 

I didn't vote for Trump. Neither did many in the overwhelmingly lefty college town where I live. 

However, most people I know personally..do not support BLM. Mainly because they do not support how BLM are going about trying to achieve their goals.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Allow for some sort of dialogue, for one.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Also in reference to OP's title. Not all who oppose BLM are "Trumpsters".
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump. Neither did many in the overwhelmingly lefty college town where I live.
> 
> However, most people I know personally..do not support BLM. Mainly because they do not support how BLM are going about trying to achieve their goals.


The only people that oppose BLM are either idiots that have no clue what BLM stands for or just racists.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do you support THESE STATED DEMANDS from BLM:
> BLM Demands
> 
> Because, that shit.....IS MARXISM!!!


I do and it's not.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


By saying "we" did you mean whites? What would your dialogue do?  We dont need dialogue. We need racism dismantled.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


Ho-lee fuck you're a tard.
Witnessing your derpitude makes me realize the importance of history lessons.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



I was countering your hyperbolic reply with my own, tard.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Remember when Republicans were running around the media claiming offense to every and anything Barack and/or Michelle Obama did or said during those 8 or 9 years they were prominent in the media? Was this the case then as well?



No, I do not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support THESE STATED DEMANDS from BLM:
> ...


Silly negro, yes it is.
You are black, amirite?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Also in reference to OP's title. Not all who oppose BLM are "Trumpsters".
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump. Neither did many in the overwhelmingly lefty college town where I live.
> 
> However, most people I know personally..do not support BLM. Mainly because they do not support how BLM are going about trying to achieve their goals.


So you're saying, you SUPPORT #BlackLivesMatter's goals?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Even Alclepias is fighting with you....you are so dumb your own side finds fault with what you post....Buuuuaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


That's Assfaceious, but OK.

Asslips works, too.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By saying we, I meant we. Do you think I'm speaking in code or something? Dismantling racism will require a dialogue. Problems don't get solved by ignoring them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support THESE STATED DEMANDS from BLM:
> ...


You even had to ASK what Marxism is.  How do you know it's NOT Marxism?

Commie Chameleons -- pretending to NOT be commies when it is PAINFULLY clear you ARE!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I'm not fighting with him and he is way smarter than your retarded ass.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Markle said:


> No, I do not.


Of course you don't. But I remember quite clearly how Republicans threw a bitch fit about Obama eating Grey Poupon or Dijon sauce on his hamburger. And how Republicans soiled themselves brown carrying on about Obama putting his feet up on the desk. Let's not forget the countless segment on FOXNEWS and the threads here on USMB about the number of times the then President used the word "I."

I know you would want to forget such a pathetic response from self-proclaimed conservatives. But I remember.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Go huff some paint, dip shit.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You even had to ASK what Marxism is.  How do you know it's NOT Marxism?
> 
> Commie Chameleons -- pretending to NOT be commies when it is PAINFULLY clear you ARE!!!


Einstein, you just said it is. I'm saying that it's something from the distant past.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


I didnt think you were speaking code. I just wasnt sure who "we" represented. True dismantling racism will require dialogue. However, most whites have a problem even admitting racism exists so until that changes how can we have dialouge?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


I read your retort to that fool don't lie....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Is that your drug of choice?.....are you an alley dweller?....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I think he is and he's so stupid he doesn't realize it.
Yes, just that stupid.
Hey Marc man, Marxism is anti-American, bro. True story, I ain't bullshittin'.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I've long noted your lack of reading comprehension. In your case saying the words in your mind doesnt always translate to you being able to understand what you read.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Go huff some paint, dip shit.


Rambunctious strikes me as more of a glue-huffer than anything else.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Go huff some paint, dip shit.
> ...


He also most likely lives in SisterWife, Idaho.  Thats the place where they say "If anybody is going to marry my sister by dogone its going to be me!"


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Also in reference to OP's title. Not all who oppose BLM are "Trumpsters".
> ...



Another reasonable take from you. Not surprising. "AnYOnE Who DoEsn't sUppOrt BlM iS a RaCisT!!!"

Yeah, I wonder why some folks are resistant to the cause when we are met with responses like these when we criticize, or question the actions of the group.

The way folks like you behave is why there are escalating race tensions in America. Get a grip, friendo.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > No, I do not.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > You even had to ASK what Marxism is.  How do you know it's NOT Marxism?
> ...


And I'm saying it's something in your current situation that you are advocating for.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support THESE STATED DEMANDS from BLM:
> ...


You don't know what Marxism is... Remember?

You should read up on it.   









						Marxism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Do you support Marxism?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> He also most likely lives in SisterWife, Idaho.  Thats the place where they say "If anybody is going to marry my sister by dogone its going to be me!"


*spits juice out my nostrils*

#ROTFLMBAO


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...


I gave you an option. I said you were either an idiot that had no clue what BLM stood for or you were a racist. Theres no other options.

There is always going to be escalating tensions as long as racism and/or your ignorance abounds.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can't help those of us that choose to live in denial. I just can't.  Racism exists. It's a fact of the human condition. Prefacing conversations with 'most whites', or 'all blacks' seems unnecessary to me. Individuals have their own prejudices and experiences. I agree a dialogue is necessary to reach, dare I dream, a consensus.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


False trichotomy fallacy. Fuck you, you racist idiot!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > You even had to ASK what Marxism is.  How do you know it's NOT Marxism?
> ...


What the fuck does that mean?

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, floats on top of the water, and has web feet....IT'S A FUCKING DUCK!!!

It is MARXISM.  LEGAL THEFT!!!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...



'Friendo'? Fuck off.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> You don't know what Marxism is... Remember?
> 
> You should read up on it.
> 
> ...


No, I don't care to.

From your very link, it states that there's currently no single, definitive Marxist theory. Which informs me that that simply means that people like you get to make crap up about it and/or apply it to anything you want to attack and demonize.

Like I said, its something in the past.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


I'm being realistic and looking at the data. Most white americans have a hard time accepting the fact that Blacks have been long terrorized by the police and instead claim its just a few bad apples. Its going to require a majority of whites coming to the conclusion that racism exists in this country before we can start having a dialogue about solutions that whites can be effective at bringing about.   For example the concept of reparations to repair the wealth gap seems to be a hurdle whites cant quite get over.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what Marxism is... Remember?
> ...


Therefore you are willfully ignorant and derp.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jun 29, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Blacks can stop that if they wish 

Stop the profiling 

How can they do that??  

Yep stop committing most of the crimes 

Asians are not stopped because their skin is different    They are not stopped because of not commiting crimes 

So it’s not a racist thing to stop a different color of skin

A nation that allows this stoopidity by the left will fall down to other nations


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Another reasonable take from you. Not surprising. "AnYOnE Who DoEsn't sUppOrt BlM iS a RaCisT!!!"
> 
> Yeah, I wonder why some folks are resistant to the cause when we are met with responses like these when we criticize, or question the actions of the group.
> 
> The way folks like you behave is why there are escalating race tensions in America. Get a grip, friendo.


Say bub, how did those tensions originate?


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what Marxism is... Remember?
> ...


The leaders of Black Live Matter the organization disagree with you.  They believe in Marxist threory, and are trained in it.  The link can be found many times in this thread.

It's weird that you support Black Lives Matter the organization, but not the theories it self promotes it has in Marxism.  

Remember... Nobody can make you look stupid.  You have to do it.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Racism isn't going anywhere. You are an irrational individual who's mind has been pervaded into thinking you need to fight against an insurmountable cause. 

There will always be bigotry, racism and hatred between humans, as long as there are humans on this planet. You are adding to that daily being probably one of the most hated filled bigoted racists on this board. How you fail to see your own culpability in what you espouse to stand against is astounding.

I am honestly curious as to what racism you have personally experienced that turned you into the vitriolic fear/hate monger you are today? Did a white guy honk at you for jaywalking? Or do you have an actual gripe/reason to be so awful constantly?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You ask for reparations and cry racism. You never complain that people don’t care about black kids dying in Chicago. If I am wrong link me to a post that shows you do. Thanks.
> ...


Why did you change the narrative? I am asking about YOU!! 

People do care. Very much so. I think this is ridiculous. I am a Jew. Jews are not racist (some outliers) we like to help as many as we can. Didn't your parents teach you manners? It is rude to answer a question with a question.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Juicey Omelette said:
> ...


*" Racism isn't going anywhere.  "*

As long as whites are afraid to compete on a level playing field I agree with you but that's not going to stop me from speaking on it and against it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> As long as whites are afraid to compete on a level playing field I agree with yo


What do you mean by "level playing field?"


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why did you change the narrative? I am asking about YOU!!
> 
> People do care. Very much so. I think this is ridiculous. I am a Jew. Jews are not racist (some outliers) we like to help as many as we can. Didn't your parents teach you manners? It is rude to answer a question with a question.


Well what gives you the impression that I don't care?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you change the narrative? I am asking about YOU!!
> ...


Your posting history and verbiage. You attack me because I am white. Immediately you view me as a racist but I am a bigger minority than you. We agree that Chicago needs significant improvement but I have never seen you start a thread on that. How do you explain that?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what Marxism is... Remember?
> ...


The ONE SINGLE FEATURE that is held in common among all the "Marxist" theories is the REMOVAL FROM INDIVIDUALS the ownership or control of the means of production/distribution. 

Now, you can deny and make up all the fairy tales you want and try to hide your COMMIE BULLSHIT, but we KNOW you're a fucking commie.

The defense rests.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


Well said. I would say less commie and more selfish and entitled. BTW - Is that you on that bike or Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Go huff some paint, dip shit.
> ...


Are you speaking from experience?...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are right.....your posts are nonsensical and unreadable.....go back to your high school and punch your English teacher in the nose....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Most white americans have a hard time accepting the fact that Blacks have been long terrorized by the police and instead claim its just a few bad apples.



Once again, these folks live in denial. Some people have natural aversions to the icky side of history and attempt to pass along homogenized revisions. All races do this to some degree. Plus, I've lived with white guilt my whole life. It is a bitch and does Caucasians no favors to make inroads sometimes. I don't do white guilt. I don't walk this earth with a balloon over my head that says to minorities: '_see? I'm one of the good ones! Nope, no sir. Not a racist here_!'. That's bananas. I believe pandering is a direct insult to everyone's intelligence. Hence, I'm not a big fan of Al Sharpton.



Asclepias said:


> Its going to require a majority of whites coming to the conclusion that racism exists in this country before we can start having a dialogue about solutions that whites can be effective at bringing about.



Sure. But, how do we create a barometer for that? A giant poll? If so, how do we keep everyone honest? Until that magical day, I think we can certainly discuss it as individuals or in small groups.



Asclepias said:


> For example the concept of reparations to repair the wealth gap seems to be a hurdle whites cant quite get over.



It's distribution of wealth, and I don't believe it's just Caucasians that have a problem with it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your posting history and verbiage. You attack me because I am white. Immediately you view me as a racist but I am a bigger minority than you. We agree that Chicago needs significant improvement but I have never seen you start a thread on that. How do you explain that?


Wrong, its not because you're white. Jews are white now, right? Anyway its because of your posting history and verbiage.

What needs to be said about Chicago, other than the police are doing a piss poor job of solving and curtailing crime there? It's as if they shouldn't be getting paid to waste our tax payer dollars. Right?


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Deflection...it's all you types ever got.

Not sure why I bother engaging with you at all, honestly. You are possibly broken beyond repair. I just feel sorry for you now.

Must be a sad, miserable, angry existence looking for things to be constantly oppressed, offended and racially charged about.

Try to talk to someone who can maybe help you come out of the bad place in which you mentally live. 

Do this for yourself and others that your hostile, hate filled existence might eventually harm.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Selfish = commie, so I agree.

And, I am Lance Armstrong....



(I'm kidding)(but I live in the same area and ride with the same guys [Richardson Bike Mart or RBM] and Plano Bicycle Association)


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

When has America not engage in distribution of wealth Tumblin Tumbleweed ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Your posting history and verbiage. You attack me because I am white. Immediately you view me as a racist but I am a bigger minority than you. We agree that Chicago needs significant improvement but I have never seen you start a thread on that. How do you explain that?
> ...


Show me one post in my history and verbiage where there is an even a hint of racism. Tell the KKK and the antisemites that I am "white". They don't care. They just use the "K" word and state they wished Germany finished the job. I would actually enjoy speaking with you minus the vitriol on ideas of how to make this country better but I do not believe you're capable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



A very good friend of mine used to ride in Austin, cop. Another very good friend is a commander in the Austin PD.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Are you speaking from experience?...


Nah, observation.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> When has America not engage in distribution of wealth Tumblin Tumbleweed ?



Not my point, MarcATL. It's 2020. Have we not learned from our history that it might be a good idea to keep that Pandora's Box shut? Are you for wealth distribution for blacks? What about Asians? Latinos?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Show me one post in my history and verbiage where there is an even a hint of racism. Tell the KKK and the antisemites that I am "white". They don't care. They just use the "K" word and state they wished Germany finished the job. I would actually enjoy speaking with you minus the vitriol on ideas of how to make this country better but I do not believe you're capable.


Your views are anti-black.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Jews are not racist??????  Why are those who are the MOST racist, always the first to claim they're not racist?  I've been the token shiksa in an all Jewish firm.  You're full of shit.

It it also the height of rudeness to point out the rudeness of other since the whole point of good manners is to make others feel comfortable and welcome.

Any other closely held beliefs you need to have explained to you are based on utter bullshit?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Not my point, MarcATL. It's 2020. Have we not learned from our history that it might be a good idea to keep that Pandora's Box shut? Are you for wealth distribution for blacks? What about Asians? Latinos?


Asians got theirs for the Japanese encampment fiasco that America put them through. 

You'd have to show me where Latinos were oppressed historically. 

Reparations isn't a handout, it's a debt owed.

People's feelings aren't going to change those facts.

Wealth distribution has been, and still is, going on in this country. Just in the wrong direction.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Asians got theirs for the Japanese encampment fiasco that America put them through.



Yeah, because it was *cheap*. Only 80,000 people received them. Would $20,000 a person make things all square with black people? Sounds a bit unreasonable to me. Plus, what would be the true barometer for the amount of black people 'owed'?



MarcATL said:


> You'd have to show me where Latinos were oppressed historically.



I'd say start with researching how the U.S. obtained our southwestern states.



MarcATL said:


> Reparations isn't a handout, it's a debt owed.
> 
> People's feelings aren't going to change those facts.



I think people's feelings *absolutely* change those facts. Especially people in power that would make such decisions, for where it has been wholly unsuccessful. No judgement, just a fact.



MarcATL said:


> Wealth distribution has been, and still is, going on in this country. Just in the wrong direction.



That's a whole other ball of wax that has less to do with racial inequality than pure classism, IMO.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Show me one post in my history and verbiage where there is an even a hint of racism. Tell the KKK and the antisemites that I am "white". They don't care. They just use the "K" word and state they wished Germany finished the job. I would actually enjoy speaking with you minus the vitriol on ideas of how to make this country better but I do not believe you're capable.
> ...


Such as? LOL


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Richardson/Plano is Dallas area, but a LOT of people ride in the Austin area.  It's actually GREAT for riding.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Then quit and go somewhere else. Oh wait they must pay you well. Your antisemitism is noted.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I ask AGAIN:

What is a "level playing field?"  
What does that mean?  
What does it look like?  
How do we make it happen?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Such as? LOL


Such as all of them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Such as? LOL
> ...


Cop out.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Are you speaking from experience?...
> ...


Real original reason for baggie pants....to steal spray cans easier...for huffers.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Such as? LOL
> ...


See, that is why you are illogical. I ask you to point something specific. You say my posts are racist. I say find one that is and you cannot so you say they are anti black. I say find one that is and you say all of them.

You are a crazy man. The world is better off without people like you (leftists) in it. Honestly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Weak sauce at best. He knows he has been defeated and is deflecting. Cowardly response.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> See, that is why you are illogical. I ask you to point something specific. You say my posts are racist. I say find one that is and you cannot so you say they are anti black. I say find one that is and you say all of them.
> 
> You are a crazy man. The world is better off without people like you (leftists) in it. Honestly.


Listen, my first interactions with you you were spewing standard white supremacist garbage. 

I'm not going to recall everything, just in general. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > As long as whites are afraid to compete on a level playing field I agree with yo
> ...


What do you think that means?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > See, that is why you are illogical. I ask you to point something specific. You say my posts are racist. I say find one that is and you cannot so you say they are anti black. I say find one that is and you say all of them.
> ...


Bullshit. I called you out on your racism. I cannot be a white supremacist. I am a Jew. So I ask again, show me ONE POST where I show even a hint of racism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Another one answering a question with another question. Amazing. ZERO MANNERS.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Most white americans have a hard time accepting the fact that Blacks have been long terrorized by the police and instead claim its just a few bad apples.
> ...


*"It's distribution of wealth, and I don't believe it's just Caucasians that have a problem with it."*

Its not distribution of wealth for a couple of reasons. 

1. Its unpaid wages and punitive damages.  

2. It requires no monetary loss on the part of caucasians.

As far as anyone else having a problem with reparations that's not my concern.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Asians got theirs for the Japanese encampment fiasco that America put them through.
> ...


*" Yeah, because it was cheap.  "*

Fucking up generations of Black families is expensive. The US had a chance to pay the debt and cease racism in 1865 but neglected to do so then.  The fact that the US lack of actions and ongoing racism has become exceedingly expensive is not a good enough excuse to simply pretend the debt isnt owed.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> It requires no monetary loss on the part of caucasians



Eh? Reparations would come from our combined economy, right? So how do you figure that?



Asclepias said:


> As far as anyone else having a problem with reparations that's not my concern



Perhaps, but your concerns aren't paramount to everyone else's either. When you believe they are is where 'entitlement' rears its ugly head.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bullshit. I called you out on your racism. I cannot be a white supremacist. I am a Jew. So I ask again, show me ONE POST where I show even a hint of racism.


You're white, aren't you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > It requires no monetary loss on the part of caucasians
> ...



Its simple. Take the money from the defense budget or any other inflated budget.


We already know our concerns arent paramount to others which is why I say whites are going to have to come to grips with its importance if they truly wish to resolve the issue.  This is why I say dialogue is meaningless without action.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Unpaid wages and punitive damages?

Who is owed unpaid wages?  Who owes them?  Who owes punitive damages?  

The statute of limitations ran at least 100 years ago.  Nobody alive owes and nobody alive is owed.

_Of course_ it will not result in monetary loss to Caucasians.  Why would Armenians, Azerbaijanis, Georgians, Turks pay American slave reparations? Unless, of course, they immigrate here and start paying taxes.  If it will be taken from taxes (it will), it will be a monetary loss on the part of _white people _and others who probably never owned slaves or benefited directly from said ownership.

But, I will compromise.  I am a BIG proponent of business loans and education.  Teach a man to fish...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Youre an Askenazi which is a white person. Just because your ancestors converted to Judaism doesnt make you a true Hebrew.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


*" Who is owed unpaid wages? Who owes them? Who owes punitive damages? "*

The US owes us.  Owes us for the period of slavery up to present day due to continued racism.

All whites have benefited from slavery and racism.  Thats the whole point of racism.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Because they are tired of you racist fucks?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Government confiscating the means of production and distribution from individuals? (Literally Marxism)

There can never be a "level" playing field.  It never has been level....FOR ANYONE...and never will be.  Some people have better opportunities.  Some have better talent.  Others are smarter or more savvy.  Others are good looking or fit. 

It can NEVER be equal results.  That is a bullshit pipe dream, no matter how much government tinkering you do.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I respect your opinion, but I see absolutely no truth in it. Expand on this point, and maybe I can see your POV.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have NEVER benefited from slavery.  Prove it.

I have NEVER benefited from Racism. PROVE IT!!!

In fact, it was to my detriment.  My great great great grandfather was a non-slave-holding farmer in SW Louisiana, and later in Texas.  He competed DIRECTLY against slave plantations.  He was conscripted into the Louisiana Cavalry to protect the very institution against which he directly competed, but those who owned the plantation didn't have to fight, did they?

This is all bullshit.  It's nothing more than rich verses poor.  The race shit is window dressing.  

In other words, it's just more Marxism.

But, like I said, I SUPPORT affordable business and education loans for NEEDED industries, as a form of reparations.  That gets you a LOT farther down the road than some shitty government check every month.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. I called you out on your racism. I cannot be a white supremacist. I am a Jew. So I ask again, show me ONE POST where I show even a hint of racism.
> ...


I am tan. It’s summer. I tan easily. No sunscreen. Must be my Jew skin from my ancestral home of Judea. But yes, I am white. I am also 6’3, 205. Are you looking for a date? I like women, sorry.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


My ancestors are from Judea. No one converted. There are different shades of “white”. I dont need sun screen in the summer time in MA. Yes in Fla or Aruba. I tan easily. I have wavy hair like your boy Jesus. They don’t make Jews like Jesus anymore or do they?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Then, go get it from those who owe it and prove you are entitled to payment.


It's much easier to do a cheap business/education loan program for NEEDED industries, and will bring about a much better benefit to black folks.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Its simple. Take the money from the defense budget or any other inflated budget.



You seem to forget we all contribute to said budget. You also seem to forget who holds the purse strings. I see nothing simple about that.



Asclepias said:


> This is why I say dialogue is meaningless without action



Action won't happen without a dialogue and consensus.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Whites were legislated better opportunities time and time again. It had nothing to do with talent or intelligence. It was fear and opportunity. If they were not afraid of competing on a level playing field why did they legislate themselves a myriad of head starts over the course of US history?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I support your request to take from the defense budget, but in the form of cheap business/education loans for needed industries.  That will help black folks 100,000 times more than a stupid check every month.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Which point? I made 2.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh, no doubt.  FDR was one of the worst offenders.  It's really too bad that MANY MANY MANY white people DID NOT benefit (including me and my poor-ass ancestors on all sides).

Like I said, the best way to "level the playing field" is to give opportunities for success, like cheap business/education loans for needed industries.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Time is money. I dont need a stupid check every month. I will make more money by getting it all upfront.  I also dont need my money going into a fund where whites can figure out a way to get it by making a some bullshit law that has a loophole that allows them access.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


   Skin color should not be a factor.  You enslaven a race for over a hundred years & then free them yet keep them under your whitey thumb for another hundred plus years & pass a bill ion 1964 & expect everything to be caught up in three generations?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I came up in the 'enlightened' age of affirmative action, created solely due to white guilt. Did you find this an advantage or a detriment to minorities? Please explain your answer, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its simple. Take the money from the defense budget or any other inflated budget.
> ...


Congress holds the purse strings and we all contribute to the entity that is the US. 

We cant have dialogue on something we disagree on. Its not a bargaining session. Its money owed.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Excuse me for not being clearer. The 'all whites' point you made.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> something, something, something


America didn't steal cheap loans from blacks. They stole wealth.
 It's not a negotiation. Pay what is owed.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I found it a detriment to Blacks. It was another pretend (disguised) solution that somehow wound up benefiting white women and other minorities more than Black people.  It also somehow became labled as a special benefit for Blacks instead of a leveling of the playing field. Keep this in mind when working out further supposed solutions.

"*A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for the Negro*."
-MLK


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Racism is a system based on race that benefits the race that puts said system into production while at the same time providing a detriment to the other races based on a descending scale.  If youre white you simply have zero reasons to be a failure. The system is setup to benefit you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > something, something, something
> ...


If it's not a negotiation, FUCK OFF!!!  I DON'T OWE YOU SHIT!!!

MAKE ME PAY!!!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't made a case. I don't believe I owe you anything because of the amount of melanin levels we have in our skin. You present me a bill for damages I haven't inflicted.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Youre simply one person. You wouldn't be able to afford nor would you be expexted to do anything other than keep paying your taxes.  Again its not a debate that I need to convince you of. You already understand the history and there are multiple precedents to do any convincing you may feel you personally need.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, It boils down to skin color with you. Disappointing. What do you say to South African whites?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes.  It is NOT up for debate.  YOU GET JACK SHIT!!!  You can't prove YOU PERSONALLY are owed a goddamn thing.

For the same reason, I cannot make plantation owners pay for the lost time at war and unfair conditions placed on my poor WHITE great grandfather.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


It boils down to the US paying whats owed.

I say no one forced them to invade Africa and steal the land of Black people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


*"Yes.  It is NOT up for debate. "*

Thats right. I go do a job and someone reneges on the contract?  I'm not going to bargain with them. They are going to pay whats owed plus my court fees and punitive damages.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> It boils down the US paying whats owed.


Prove what YOU are owed.

Prove that Americans (not Brits) alive today owe you anything.

PROVE IT!!!



Asclepias said:


> I say no one forced them to invade Africa and steal the land of Black people.


You can have your ancestors' land back.  Go get it.   In Africa.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> If it's not a negotiation, FUCK OFF!!!  I DON'T OWE YOU SHIT!!!
> 
> MAKE ME PAY!!!


Don't worry, you and your ilk will be brought to heel in due course. 

Doesn't matter how much you squirm and squeal like a pig.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah.  What job did you do?  

Prove you are owed ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not a negotiation, FUCK OFF!!!  I DON'T OWE YOU SHIT!!!
> ...


FUCK YOU!  I am BEGGING for you to try.  

SUCK IT, BITCH!!!  WE ARE NOT PAYING YOUR WORTHLESS ASS A GODDAMN THING!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You haven't made a case. I don't believe I owe you anything because of the amount of melanin levels we have in our skin. You present me a bill for damages I haven't inflicted.


Its not you. It's the country. 

How come you freely and gladly accept the benefits of the country, but not the downside?

How does that work?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 29, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


but we are not racist = they are protesting for lies/MSM crap


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But the same qualifications apply to you. You weren't directly affected by slavery. Your ancestors might have been, so you feel a debt is owed because of your lineage. It's akin to how our government handles Native American reservations, which is much older than the blight of African slavery in this country. The way our government has dealt with the Native American tribes is a fucking joke. Is that what black people strive to emulate? Fuck no. C'mon. Be realistic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Its not you. It's the country.


Bunch of HORSE SHIT.  It IS us.  The Country is us.  WE will bear the burden.  

The Slave Owners should have been ordered to pay wages way back then, not the people of the United States.  The REAL culprits should have been forced to pay.  NOT ME.  NOT ANYONE BORN 100+ YEARS LATER!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



*"You weren't directly affected by slavery."*

Who told you I wasnt directly affected by slavery?  Do you think hearing my grandmother describe slavery to me left me unaffected?  Do you think the dysfunctions in the Black community that came from slavery didnt affect me?  Besides its not just slavery. Its the Black codes, Jim Crow, War on Drugs, Mass incarceration etc etc that has affected me.  

I disagree with how the US had dealt with the NA's but right now youre trying to tell me that I should have a dialogue with a group of people that could care less about paying me my ancestors wages plus interests as well as punitive damages for racism.  If were going to be realistic then we should concentrate on one thing at a time and not bring up something that has nothing to do with Black people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Its not you. It's the country.
> ...



*" The Slave Owners should have been ordered to pay wages way back then, not the people of the United States. The REAL culprits should have been forced to pay.  "*

They shoulda been but they weren't.  The real culprit was the US government. Youre simply going to have to deal with that fact.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't made a case. I don't believe I owe you anything because of the amount of melanin levels we have in our skin. You present me a bill for damages I haven't inflicted.
> ...



I accept all sides of my reality. My whole life has had it's advantages and challenges. Sure, maybe people might not cross the street if I'm walking towards them (though, they sometimes do) because of how I look, but that is the superficial shit that doesn't affect me getting a job, house or car over anyone else. The shit I have I got based upon my merits. I have absolutely no reason to believe you didn't get it the same way unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


That's the problem they have.  NO PROOF of ANYTHING today.  

Again, I have no problem helping out with getting loans and education.  But, I have NO DUTY to do so.  If they are unwilling to discuss REALISTIC solutions, then I have nothing else to say.  

They can try their communist revolution.  We are ready.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Therein lies the rub. In the best of times life has its challenges for everyone. Our point is that there shouldn't be a system set up to provide more obstacles based on being melinated.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The solution is to GET MORE BLACK FOLKS ENGAGED IN CAPITALISM!!!  It is the only REAL solution.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


What do we do about the white peoples headstart?  When do we ever get the level playing field?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What headstart?  Prove who got what.  I have NEVER been given any advantage.

I have no problem giving black folks loans or even grants (free money) to start NEEDED BUSINESSES.  What is wrong with that?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is an obvious frustration from both of us on this topic, and it comes from crimes of history that neither of us had a direct hand in. I believe you believe you are owed a debt from our government, which I contribute to in my own way, for crimes my ancestors had no part in.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Indeed. But you seem to see it as a discriminatory system from the get go. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder about it, whether imagined or a reality. I'm not going to blow smoke up your ass and pretend we don't still have serious race problems in this country. But you seem to want to gloss over real serious problems I see with my own eyes in the black community. If we are ever going to have a serious dialogue and consensus about dismantling racism, you have to address the racists' concerns too, no matter how icky and ugly they might be. No community consists entirely of angels.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


But, you would have no problem taking from our way over-bloated military budge and giving cheap loans or even grants to black folks to start certain businesses, would you?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why limit it to just black people?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How is the current system set up to benefit whites over other races? You seem to be operating on outdated information, IMO. We've never been a more merit based economy than we are right now. Racism still exists, but it's taboo because of the ridiculous Politically Correct overcompensation we have going 24/7 currently. Again, IMO.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


They want their special carve-out.  There you go.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



That's your own prejudices speaking. I'm not shitting on you for them, because we all got 'em. Lashing out in frustration gets us no closer to any sort of equilibrium. All races have our ugliness. We instinctively try to gloss over them, and it ultimately makes things worse. If we're not brutally honest about them and try to build a dialogue, we're just running in circles, IMO.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


*" But you seem to see it as a discriminatory system from the get go. "*

Yeah it was a discriminatory system from the get go. Why do you think it wasnt?

The problems in the Black community are a direct result of racism. Its not that I am glossing over anything its more like I am refocusing the conversation on the point. It makes no sense to talk to racists about racism.  They are called racists for a reason and its not because they have great intelligence, insight or even a desire to get rid of racism.  These are the same people that are claiming they are being discriminated against.  If I am going to speak to whites about Black issues it certainly wouldnt be to a racist.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Alright. I'm traveling a couple of hours away to a client right now, and I hate USMB's format on mobile. Damn, it's terrible. I would love to keep going on this topic with you, but it will have to be later on this evening, if you're game.


----------



## Norman (Jun 29, 2020)

Burning, Looting and Murder... is that reason enough?


----------



## Norman (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Do you always log on a platform just to take a dump on it low status male?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Remember what MLK said.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


I have something for you that may help you out. Make time to listen to the entire thing.  I havent found a more well put explanation to your question.  FF to about 8:00


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a domestic terrorist organization
> ...



They're both Democrat's babies, with the same purpose, to terrorize everyone who doesn't think like them.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol, you sound a little desperate.

Why is that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Don't act like you don't know. When you claim someone is innocent, and it's not, that is fake incident. When you claim someone was not resisting arrest, and video shows otherwise, that is a fake incident. When you claim someone was not high on drugs, while he could barely stand and blood work shows he was, that is a fake incident. Only thing that is not fake is that thug died. Unfortunately, it happened, very rarely.
> ...


What shouldn't be happening? Resisting arrest? Or trying to pay with counterfeit money? Or being high in public? 

Now, if you're truthful, you wouldn't be complaining about black lives lost only, since whites are getting killed too.


----------



## Norman (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



What should not be happening at all are communists in freedom loving nation called America.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


His purpose is to divert blame to the other side from the actions of the animals from the left........

It's what he always does........it's his mission here.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > ALL PEOPLE SHOULD HATE RACIST COPS AND RACIST WHITES, NOT JUST BLM
> ...



The root of black crimes is racism. But their own racism.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Proof?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Whose criteria, yours?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



In addition, all people should despise criminals.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wait a minute BLM............he didn't say that...........He said Peaceful protest.......You see this BLM thing has me all confused.........How the left changes History and Praise a Real Hero for the blacks........and misrepresent everything he did........
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> If sarcasm escapes you............suggest you walk on by.



If he was alive today, MLK would probably say that people have been judged by the content of their character all along.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



"I had to Google"

LOL

If you're relying on Google, you're probably checking your facts on Snopes, and getting informed by CNN. 

Media, especially leftist media is pure propaganda. If anyone is wondering how did we get here...

Back in 1948, propaganda was banned by Smith-Mundt Act. However, at the end of 2012, President Barry signed HR 4310 that in section 1078 authorizes use of propaganda inside of US.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


DiAngelo is a fucking Marxist.
 

BLM is a commie shit organization.

FUCK BLACK LIVES MATTER!!!!


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> "I had to Google"
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah...   That wasn't very bright.  I suggest you do some research before talking to me.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*Oh, I agree....black people are so fuckin brainwashed, especially this new dread lock generation, believing that white people are worthy and nigga's ain't. You get this kind of mind fuck, when you think white america is okay with you fuckin they women.*


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Markle said:


>



What Jackson said is not racial profiling, it's life's experience, he probably learned it hard way.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Black lives matter as sentiment, I could get that one. But BLM organization, I cannot. Those two are not for the same thing. The leader and founder, basically came out and she said she's trained Marxist. The co-founder did it as well. And what every Marxist wants? To create chaos in order top the structure, and replace it with their dictatorship. Essentially, that is the same thing Democrat progressives want.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > All Democrats.
> ...



Before I answer that, let me get this straight... your claim is that Democrats back then are not the same as Democrats today?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...



And while we're mentioning protesting, the top 20 cities with most violence in US are all run by the Democrats, most of them for three or more decades. So what, or whom protesters are actually protesting?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


"white racism that still exists"

Institutional doesn't. 

On personal level, its up to an individual. First amendment.

Now, if you can prove there is institutional racism, post it here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Yes.

"Institutional" racism is code for capitalism.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > None that I heard about.  You know something that has happened this year?
> ...



Yes. KKK was terrorist arm of Democratic party. They attacked not just blacks, but everyone who was against Democrat's policies.

BLM does the same thing, they terrorizes everyone who does not agree with them, or with Democratic party. Only difference is, racist Democrats back then were hiding their identities under the hood and were doing all the dirty work themselves, while today they have useful idiots to do it for them.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> by the way.....so people don't forget.....these are the founders of Black Lives Matter....
> View attachment 356764
> Should the FBI arrest them?



Every Marxist should be given free helicopter ride.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Not addressing it honestly and comprehensively.  Concentrating virtually all attention and efforts on white on black crime.  Deflecting away from it when it's brought up.
> ...



Could you give example of anything that hasn't happened? 

How about you give example of Democrats addressing the problem in past 30 years or so?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jun 29, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...











						St. Louis Homeowners Labeled Racist for Defending Their Mansion with Guns
					

Alex Jones breaks down what really happened behind the viral video of the St. Louis homeowners who defended their mansion from trespassing rioters.




					banned.video


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone was conservative back then. You won nothing.
> ...



Twist?

Okay, then tell us, how many Republicans were in the South before and during Civil War? How many owned slaves?


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Then you have no clue as to what racial profiling is, do you?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 29, 2020)

Markle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Oh yes I do. I am just saying that racial profiling is not always and necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Quite gutsy to say so today!


----------



## Silver Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## Silver Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


And the most of BLM activists are descendants of slave-owners and racists.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Fuck that.  I love my whiteness.  Fuck her.  Go to hell, bitch.


----------



## Silver Cat (Jun 30, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


She became a Professor after this post. And yes, Cambridge is a nice piece of hell.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 30, 2020)

Whites have always been welcome as a part of BLLM. What we see is the usual right wing fascism when people of color organize to stop white supremacy and the ways it is implemented.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They don't like it when they and their kind are directly quoted.  Weird.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





eagle1462010 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Funny, since I've spent most of the thread pointing out how the counter-productive actions of each end of this feed into the other and exacerbate the problem.

Your arrogant ignorance is very Trumpian.  Truly brilliant, really.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I've never used the term.

And you guys are certainly free to be what you are, loud and clear.   Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Trumpsters use the actual BLM organization -- which goes too far and is almost certainly a net negative -- and try to paint the whole philosophy with the same brush.

Let them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 30, 2020)

Here are a couple of Mac1958 quotes from previous years.

Mac1958  -- The regressive Left defends and deflects for a Black culture of violence, victimhood, constantly lowered standards and the resisting of authority, and this is the predictable result.

The school should have just called the rest of the day off instead of sending the officer. The PC Police don't give a shit about educating black kids, anyway. 

Mac1958 -- I'm seeing this one floating around from the Left now.

What a steaming pile of insulting bullshit.

If black lives matter to the Left, why aren't they screaming about the *dozens* of murders blacks *every fucking month* in major cities? Why aren't they screaming about black children having to grow up without a father? Why aren't they screaming for moms to be given vouchers to send their kids out of the hood for a good education?

Black lives matter to these people *only *when they can be leveraged for political gain, *period.* 




My current working theory is that an imposter must have hacked his account and replaced him.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 30, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I think this is a bait thread. You are smart enough to see what the BLM organization and movement is about.




He IS smart enough and that is why I'm wondering what kind of bullshit game he is playing by taking up a hyer-partisan position 100 percent opposed to what he has always said in the past. 

 Is he seeing what different reactions he gets by being stupid and partisan instead of intelligent?  Is he testing our memory to see how easy it is to get the morons who once assailed him to now eat out of the palm of his hands?  This is SUCH a complete flip-flop for him that it has me wondering what the fuck is going on here.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This is the real problem with you and those who think like you... nobody owes you a damn thing. The quicker you realize that the better off you will be in life. 

Stop whining and waiting around for what you believe you are entitled to you. You will be waiting on nothing, forever. You aren't getting anything in this life that you don't work for. 

Generations of welfare dependents has really bred some entitled crybabies.


----------



## Mytwocents (Jun 30, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


This is someone who has a stick up their ass and is saying so much shit, that the shit barometer is fixing to go off the charts. Now SHIT..HOUSE..MOUSE.....Well, the shit storm is a coming, (honey,  these are only shit flurries...partly cloudy with a chance of SHIT)...and get ready guys, cause we got a lot of work to do!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 30, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Shit storm's a brewin', Randy.


----------



## Norman (Jun 30, 2020)

Waiting for Mac to come and declare his position.

Moderate amount of Burning Loot and Murder is what we should aim for. It all exists on a continuum.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 1, 2020)

Norman said:


> Waiting for Mac to come and declare his position.
> 
> Moderate amount of Burning Loot and Murder is what we should aim for. It all exists on a continuum.



Why? No seriously, you fucking cowardly piece of filth, WHY are you waiting for someone else's stance on race before you can form your own opinion?

I know why, do you?

It's because you're a cowardly racist tool and too much of an entitled Karen to ask the icky questions. Everyone in this thread seems to safely dance around asking any hard questions about race. No one is interested in real communication to try and dismantle the racism elephant problem shitting on the floor in the middle of the country.

You're part of the problem. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



You will find that anyone who needs to put a colour infront of Lives Matter, is racist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for Mac to come and declare his position.
> ...


They don't have the balls to admit what they are.  They're cowards.

But, Norman, unlike you I have no problem with being completely forthcoming.  I've said this MULTIPLE times, but I'm happy to say it again:  BLM the organization goes too far and is a net negative in the discussion.  The organization appears to be crammed with hardcore ideologues (like you) who can only see one side of a story (like you) and will NEVER hold their side accountable for its destructive actions (like you).

There are (1) protestors (good for them, gawd bless America) and there are (2) rioters and looters (lock 'em up, they're only making things worse and giving people like YOU an EXCUSE to avoid the real issues).

THEN there's the millions of people who agree with the SENTIMENT.   And we're increasingly against the ignorant, paranoid neanderthals like you.  See, the NATIONAL SENTIMENT is DIFFERENT from the GROUP.  They are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.  There.  I made that as easy and obvious as I could.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.  I'm happy to answer them. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Everyone in this thread seems to safely dance around asking any hard questions about race. No one is interested in real communication to try and dismantle the racism elephant problem shitting on the floor in the middle of the country.


A microcosm of the country right now.


----------



## j-mac (Jul 1, 2020)

*Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?


why do liberals ask stupid questions?*


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for Mac to come and declare his position.
> ...



I already have my opinion. I oppose ALL Burning, Looting and Murdering. No matter which skin color, which class, which age group and so on and so on.

Mac does not seem to, it's probably because the Murdering exists on a continuum. Being completely anti-murder is an extremist position and he probably views Americans as extremist for having the extremist anti-looting position. Otherwise he would not have to make such stupid OPs.


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Which sentiment? The reparations sentiment? Abolish the police sentiment?

We would be better off shipping those to Africa which still has more slaves than were brought here. I agree with the cops sentiment, but of course, they have overblown the issue, I don't want to blow the issue on our face.


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for Mac to come and declare his position.
> ...



I have already asked the hard questions on race and found the answers. Mostly, they are not pretty and run counter to those with the "sentiment". Mac believes it is extremist and "white-nationalist" to have the facts so best of luck having a conversation with him.

White nationalism is also a term he does not understand. White nationalism entails building a white ethno nation like some of the black ethnonations in Africa, where only blacks can be citizens. I am not aware of ANYONE on this forum advocating for an ethnonation. And so he confuses the people who want to have jogger free peaceful neighborhoods with white nationalists.


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

"We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors
					

“We are trained Marxists,” Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said, during an interview with Real News Network, further adding to the parallels between her movement and the rise of Mao Zedong's Marxist movement in China.  Marxism is important for Christians to understand, because it is




					backtojerusalem.com
				












						99.64% BLM's Defund The Police Donations Go To Joe Biden Campaign Via ActBlue - GreatGameIndia
					

An investigation has revealed that 99.64% Black Lives Matter’s Defund The Police donations go to Joe Biden campaign Via ActBlue




					greatgameindia.com
				




Absolutely everyone is supposed to have a problem with Marxists. You can not be an American otherwise, simply can not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 1, 2020)

They are admitted Marxists and anarchists. There is nothing to like about them.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 1, 2020)

Norman said:


> I have already asked the hard questions



I don't believe it.    I believe you're a lazy and stupid partisan puppet. A non critical thinker. A half-assed person, just like your half-assed *pResident.



Norman said:


> I am not aware of ANYONE on this forum advocating for an ethnonation.



Then, there's your opening to be a pioneer and a trend-setter.



Norman said:


> And so he confuses the people who want to have jogger free peaceful neighborhoods with white nationalists.



You don't have a right to keep other Americans out of your bubble. We're a melting pot nation for a reason, and your type always has to learn the hard way.


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I have already asked the hard questions
> ...



Who cares what you think. You are a at most 25 year old nobody who has no achievements of any kind. You lack the understanding of how dumb you are.

Now go away with your mentally retarded melting pot lies. America is a nation founded for Western Europeans by Western Europeans. It is detailed right in the federalist papers. You are full of shit. Not that it even was my point to begin with.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 1, 2020)

> *Why are the Trumpsters so hung up on BLM?*


Have we answered this question yet, 58?

If not, let me answer it now.  

Look at this:


































Compared to this:


























Do people (not just Trumpsters) have a reason to be "hung up" on a group that appears to be trying to start a communist revolution?


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 1, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do people (not just Trumpsters) have a reason to be "hung up" on a group that appears to be trying to start a communist revolution?



If you don't pay lip service to BLM then you're automatically assigned all sorts of labels. It's a religion.


----------



## Norman (Jul 1, 2020)

impuretrash said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Do people (not just Trumpsters) have a reason to be "hung up" on a group that appears to be trying to start a communist revolution?
> ...



And that religion is called communism - the most dangerous religion on the entire planet. The most rotten ideology ever created. And in fact that is not enough, they have made it even worse.

It is humanity's enemy #1, worse than Hitler, worse than anything we have encountered. I hope that answers Mac's question.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 1, 2020)

Norman said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Even if it does, that closet Commie wouldn't admit it.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 1, 2020)

"Well, umm, if 6 was 9, I don't mind, I don't mind..."  -  Jimi Hendrix

This is Mac, in a nutshell!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Funny, since I've spent most of the thread pointing out how the counter-productive actions of each end of this feed into the other and exacerbate the problem.


Of EACH END..........LOL

Right on cue.............Ummm........were are we burning and looting........oops.

As always..........trying to divert blame away from those burning our cities down.......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They don't have the balls to admit what they are. They're cowards.


LOL

What are we................hmmm.......

We go ..damn that police officer fucked up and killed Floyd......we agree.

Then they start burning and looting and we go .........HEY ASSHOLES KNOCK THAT SHIT OFF...

And then you go we are the problem.........BRAIN DAMAGE.....stop hitting yourself in the head with that hammer.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 1, 2020)

impuretrash said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Do people (not just Trumpsters) have a reason to be "hung up" on a group that appears to be trying to start a communist revolution?
> ...


It is a CULT.......they just hide when they sacrifice chickens........LMAO

Hey Mac......put that in your collection......


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Whites have always been welcome as a part of BLLM. What we see is the usual right wing fascism when people of color organize to stop white supremacy and the ways it is implemented.



"stop white supremacy"

Do you have any proof that "white supremacy" actually exists?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Let me get this straight...

First you talk about "downplaying and dismissing the white racism that still exists", and when asked for proof, you said that you "never used the term".

There is no institutional racism that left claim there is. And "white racism" is much less present today than "black racism".


----------



## San Souci (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Because they are a dirty Marxist group of Traitors. How come they don't mention Chicago?


----------



## San Souci (Jul 1, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have always been welcome as a part of BLLM. What we see is the usual right wing fascism when people of color organize to stop white supremacy and the ways it is implemented.
> ...





Ame®icano said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have always been welcome as a part of BLLM. What we see is the usual right wing fascism when people of color organize to stop white supremacy and the ways it is implemented.
> ...


Yes. There are maybe 3000  eighty year old Klansmen left. And about 5000 Ayran Brotherhood members. Mostly in PRISON. Not a big threat.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 1, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> The Trumpsters use the actual BLM organization -- which goes too far and is almost certainly a net negative -- and try to paint the whole philosophy with the same brush.
> 
> Let them.



What philosophy? That if they don't get what they want, they'll burn the system down, that one?

Can you actually explain what they want? Let's say they want reparations... and since you're supporting them (meaning you have to accept everything they want, otherwise you're racist), than you expect that whites take "responsibility" for shit that happened hundreds of years ago, while you and those that you support can't accept the responsibility for record number of murders and crimes blacks are committing today.

I hear it all the time, black-on-black crime is not racial thing, it's just crime. Just crime, eh? Like nothing's wring with it, it's just crime... kids are being killed in Chicago daily, and I don't see you going to protest in their neighborhoods and dragging those pieces of shit out of their home and demand justice, and why are you not burning their houses? Why you're so tolerant of murders and crimes they do. You're not scared of attacking whites for things they didn't do, but you're too chickenshit to attack your own. So, which black lives matter, really? If you think that I suppose to mourn and feel sorry for some career criminal who died while resisting arrest, let me tell you... I don't give a shit, one criminal less to worry about. More of lies I hear from left, more fake outrage I see from the left, I kinda getting happier. Soooo, keep coming.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, since I've spent most of the thread pointing out how the counter-productive actions of each end of this feed into the other and exacerbate the problem.
> ...


You do realize that "each end" clearly indicates that the Left is complicit too, right?

Those are really simple words.  Is English your first language?  Are you high?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have the balls to admit what they are. They're cowards.
> ...


So you think this is all about that one case.

My goodness, how simple your world must be.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


... from your perspective.  

Clean your own house.

Just kidding.  I know you don't want to.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Suddenly I'm seeing Trump in a better light.

His presidency really has exposed ugliness on the Right I thought was less prevalent.  

Now we know how much more work needs to be done.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


LOL

Every 2 years the left and people like you do this..........With one incident and HYPE IT UP and say the word VICTIM.......

I grew up in places that blacks moved in a fucked the neighborhoods up..........Your beloved party throws gasoline on the fire and wonders why it burns.................buy your side knows how to say we are the cause of evrything when anything goes down.

The DNC is a party of LIARS.........who will do or say anything for power and control.......it's crystal clear to everyone but brain washed sheep.  Your purpose here is to LIE and deceive........just like the PRAVDA of the DNC...........corrupt to the core.......and doesn't care who gets hurt in the process.

Sell the snake oil to the sheep......I'm not one of them.


----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Do you burn first, loot later... and finally murder?

Or is it supposed to be murder first, then burn and loot? But then the loot gets burned... fuck.

I am still working on the technique, taking notes from the BLM masters of the craft. I don't know how they do it, but somehow they accomplish burning, looting and murdering all at the same time.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 2, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..no there is no white racism to a significant degree--that's one of the biggest lies of the decade--and your quotes are not proof at all


The thing is, pieces of shit like Mac promote racial division, it's all they have left. Any criticism of his beloved meat puppet faggot messiah, no matter what it is, will be met with infantile squeals of "racism". Never mind the moonbat messiah was half white, promoted racial animosity rather than being the best potential we've ever had to reduce it.

Queen Antifa could have spoke to the black community, and encouraged them to acknowledge White America made him POTUS (which sickens me that there are so many bed wetters that escaped Planned Unparenthood) and that the era of widespread racism was over. Instead the meat puppet faggot stoked the embers of racial strife every chance he got, and was never called out by the sycophantic media.





If it wasn't for treasonous pieces of leftist shit like Mac that invented the concept of race, we would not have this problem. We should not even believe the nonsensical concept that we are so different as a people that there is more than a single human race, yet again, like I've said 100's of times, bed wetting parasitic pieces of shit like Mac need it for a weapon to keep the country divided. Then the sniveling pillow biter wants to piss and moan about the division he helps perpetuate.

Par for the course as far as these pieces of shit are concerned, they create a problem, blame the people they hate for it, and piss and moan that we can't solve it for them.

Fucking malignant jabbering imbeciles.


.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Norman said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Set the white woman on fire...............I don't see riots..........looting..........or any outrage from the dang left or their BS BLM nonsense.............

It's fine and dandy when it's white people who get treated like this ........CHAOS when it happens the other way........Black on Black violence is EXTREMELY HIGH..........they don't talk about that either.


----------



## Shelzin (Jul 2, 2020)

You know.. It's no wonder why they, the social retards of the left, think that everybody is racist/sexist when you have the social retards of the right, continually using words of race/sex as insults.

You hurt your own argument every time you do it, so how much do you REALLY care?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't care what the left thinks anymore............Natta..........they have shown what they are today..........

When they show up like say.............JFK...........where they can be reasonable ..........then get back to me.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> It's because you're a cowardly racist tool and too much of an entitled Karen to ask the icky questions. Everyone in this thread seems to safely dance around asking any hard questions about race. No one is interested in real communication to try and dismantle the racism elephant problem shitting on the floor in the middle of the country.


This thread has been crammed with these people illustrating its point.  As usual, I don't have to name names.  They're willing to self-identify for me.

They're trying desperately to tie a left wing nutter organization to the entire race conversation, and it won't work.  Too many Americans are better than that.

Good.  Let them.  I think they know the clock is ticking on them and their white nationalism.  That's why they're so frantic, even with their Glorious Leader in the White House.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > It's because you're a cowardly racist tool and too much of an entitled Karen to ask the icky questions. Everyone in this thread seems to safely dance around asking any hard questions about race. No one is interested in real communication to try and dismantle the racism elephant problem shitting on the floor in the middle of the country.
> ...


Cool story bro.,....betcha it actually sells to the brain dead left.........

To us .......not so much.......You as always ..........ARE A FRAUD.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



You just flopped right on out and proved his point, so it doesn't seem very fraudulent to me. Your caustic, angry drive by ad homenim remarks are as useless as putting a turd in a punch bowl. They seem to highlight a profound ignorance of the topic at hand. Is that what you're doing? Hanging a virtual 'I am a dip shit' sign around your neck? Why?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Your opinion means as much to me as his...........he justs pushes his Narrative to blame others for what the DNC has become..........Nazi tactic actually.

Blame the other side for what they do...........go bow to your Pravda Nazi bro........his experiments show nothing.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Don't you push your own narratives to blame the left for what the GOP has become? I see it in here everyday. It's EXACTLY the same tactics used by the 'sides' you malign.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


You suffer from the same affliction as Mac..........trying to say we are the problem when it is your party that is burning this country to the ground............

I've asked examples of how we do that.....he refuses.....because he knows we have so many examples for decades of who is violent and out of control in this country.

It sure isn't us.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It's how they're trained to behave.  All anger, no brains.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> You suffer from the same affliction as Mac..........trying to say we are the problem when it is your party that is burning this country to the ground............



There's no affliction. There's common sense, in which you apparently have none. Thus, this rebuttal, which presumably made sense to you, comes out as a tone deaf political screed to anyone outside of your tribal bubble of existence. The necessity to use baseless arguments and conflate 'us' to some political tribe that's 'burning this country to the ground' is go-to rhetoric designed to demonize an opponent. In fact, it's the _only_ tool in most authoritarian's toolbox. Making unfounded character assassinations and gaslighting are well known tactics lifted straight from the orange administration, and if that seems to serve, well then, no critical thought required.

These attacks _*have*_ to made personal for the argument it to make any sense whatsoever. Whenever there's any effort to drill any deeper into these superficial attacks, they fall apart. This is the debating style of Cultism.



eagle1462010 said:


> I've asked examples of how we do that.....he refuses



Well, I haven't seen that, IMO, but I'll help. A little curiosity and critical thought regarding trying to find out what makes your 'opponent' tick would go a long way. Authoritarians refuse to do this.



eagle1462010 said:


> because he knows we have so many examples for decades of who is violent and out of control in this country.



Okay, but that statement of yours is so out of context and devoid of detail it's rendered meaningless to most people. It's shorthand for 'Dems BAAAAD! Reps GOOOOD!' derpy, meaningless partisan pap. We've heard enough Cult45 speak here in the USMB halls of Hypocrisy. Give it a rest.

You also have no sense of irony. You make fun of the very same tactics you utilize.


----------



## Shelzin (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Okay, but that statement of yours is so out of context and devoid of detail it's rendered meaningless to most people. It's shorthand for 'Dems BAAAAD! Reps GOOOOD!' derpy, meaningless partisan pap. We've heard enough Cult45 speak here in the USMB halls of Hypocrisy. Give it a rest.
> 
> You also have no sense of irony. You make fun of the very same tactics you utilize.


I agree... It's just as effective as Orange man bad.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You suffer from the same affliction as Mac..........trying to say we are the problem when it is your party that is burning this country to the ground............
> ...


When your side stops acting like animals and stops abusing the power........get back to me.


----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Trump said mean words. Way worse than burning the country down.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



More baseless character assassination. Why would I have to 'get back to you'?   You are content to be a fool and say nothing of substance. You have already given all you've got to give.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


My Sarcasm and disgust for the DNC is what you deserve........nothing more.


----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You suffer from the same affliction as Mac..........trying to say we are the problem when it is your party that is burning this country to the ground............
> ...



So I understand you didn't take a kneel for Burn, Loot, Murder.

That does not mean there aren't plenty who did do that. The entire democratic apparatus supports the burning and the looting, while trying to prevent Americans having our July 4th, because Orange Man Bad.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Why? What does it have to do with me?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

Norman said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Blame them, then.


----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Yes, we are blaming them. That's the entire thread. Now what's the problem?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 2, 2020)

Norman said:


> Now what's the problem?



I already stated my point. What's yours?


----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Now what's the problem?
> ...



Projecting again?

I already explained my position. Your position was that GOP is just as bad. I haven't heard them wanting to cancel July 4th, blaming white supremacy, while encouraging looting and riot... "peaceful protesting". Haven't heard them wanting to remove people from history.

That's because they have not so get out with your bad false comparisons.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 2, 2020)

the BBC just dropped them like a hot potato 

Soros quietly erased them from his list of groups he supports 

Like the mayor of Seattle once the puppets attack the puppet masters its game over 

Dumb Blm jogger slaves


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jul 2, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...





Godboy said:


> Whats not to hate about a violent group of racists who never do anything positive? All they do is destroy cities, yell dumb shit into megaphones, and block traffic.


Racists?
Has BLM claimed black supremacy over other races?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 2, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Name a "racist" in recent memory who has done that.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

BLM is marxist, Antifa is their accomplice. Trump is correct: "BLM leader's threat to 'burn down this system' is treason, sedition, insurrection."


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This is the tactic now.  Ignore the prodigious amount of examples of current white racism, ignore the fact that their Glorious Leader HIMSELF pretended not to know who David Duke is, and call the _*other*_ guys racist.

This is about as ugly as deflection gets.  They know the clock is ticking on white nationalism, and they're getting antsy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Norman (Jul 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



David Duke... guy who currently makes fitness videos from what I know.

How is this even one bit relevant in 2020?

He probably forgot Duke - since Duke is irrelevant. Not that you would accept that explanation. It is after all much more important to whine about Trump's words than the far left's actions.

And now for the real shocker for Mac, sharing a space with someone does not mean you agree with their ideas. Something under-developed minds have big trouble with.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.




It couldn't be the fact that every time BLM has been mentioned in TV it's been in conjunction with shit burning? Has BLM been inviting ? Have they made a point? What's their mission statement? Have they gotten any reasonable person on TV to explain what they are all about? Nope. So comments like yours are only made for one reason. That's so one can stick their chin out there to get tagged so they can point out how centrist they are. If you want to support BLM cool. But out your check book and buy some T-shirts. If all you are you g to do is say how dumb white folks are for not joining you then stop. You are only complaining, not doing. Typical of a rabid centrist.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> ...


But I'm not a centrist.

Oops.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


You guys are what you are.  You are fooling no one.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2020)

for the record-----the question of "david duke"  is idiotic.     Trump, simply,  decided that he did not  have current or sufficient information on that jerk to make a comment. ----some time ago the question of the  
"philosophy of Kant"  came up in casual conversation-----I kept quiet------just do not know enough


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You are what you are Mac, an anti-American.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

Here is who Mac voted for


Not only is he an anti-American, he votes for people endorsing the Klan.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

What was Biden doing 10 years ago today?

Oh that's right... praising KKK members.









						10 Years Ago Today: Joe Biden Praises Former KKK Leader Robert Byrd As A ‘Mentor’
					

Biden had great things to say about yet another Senate segregationist.




					www.donaldjtrump.com
				




But TRUMP!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I ignored the USSR Propoganda during the cold war...........why would I listen to yours..........LOL

Put your animals on a leash........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> Here is who Mac voted for
> 
> 
> Not only is he an anti-American, he votes for people endorsing the Klan.


They ignore the information that fucks up their daily Pravda Narrative.

Then say it's all our fault that their brain washed army of lunatics is now biting the hands that created it and fed it.............

They are now worried that these lunatics will bite their hands off while feeding.....oops....evil always turns on itself.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



That message was not only propaganda, it is one of the dumbest things I have read on this forum. Perhaps even dumber than pondering what is wrong with Burn, Loot, Murder.

Well Mac, you know what you are. Not exactly an Einstein, but...









						10 Years Ago Today: Joe Biden Praises Former KKK Leader Robert Byrd As A ‘Mentor’
					

Biden had great things to say about yet another Senate segregationist.




					www.donaldjtrump.com


----------



## Crixus (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Not anymore.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


My specific positions on the issues are in the link at the end of the second line of my sig.  Nothing has changed since then.  

And the funny thing is, if Biden wins, and when I criticize him, the LEFT wingers will be calling me a RIGHT winger.

Wingers:  So similar in their behaviors.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Your specific positions are the same as always. Same shit over and over. You need a hug so you say fuck Trump and then troll for your hugs. The only reason you gave up the centrist BS is be wise you got called out on it all the time. Your clearly posted positions are based in the ramblings of a personality cult not facts. Bones all they are are attempts at attention whoring.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


... ignoring everything I just said.    

You nutters - both ends - are going to believe what you're told to believe.  Great.  Enjoy.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You do not know how to make an argument, nothing to do with nutters or even politics in general.

That's why you always deflect and have resort to weak rhetoric such as "I know what you are....", instead of bringing in relevant facts.

While you do not know who we are, we do. We are the people defending America, civilization, freedom and prosperity. Burning, Looting and Murder has no place in this vision.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


What you are is painfully obvious.  You can play whatever game pleases you.

Fortunately, I don't require your approval for that opinion.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



You're unfamiliar with rightwingers?

It's always the black guy's fault.*  If it's not a specific individual, then it's the fault of the org advocating on behalf of the black guy, including any white trash associated with the black guy. 

*See Obama, Barack


----------



## Crixus (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




And that's the thing. What's the big deal with black lives matter? I can think of a few things, but I would ask this of Mac, if 20 men and women all masked up showed up across the street from where he lives I'm thinking his question would be moot and all his positions would change in a second. First thing he would want is cops there NOW! I'm thinking he would think at some point how nice it would be to be armed, and then Mac would post how he was molested by BLM. And that he doesn't understand why they gave him crap. After all, he voted for Obama, but no he didn't. Whatever. The OP was nothing but a blatent hug troll post.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Damn.........I liked that.

BRAVO ZULU


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I couldn't give less of a toss whether you think approval is necessary. One must learn how to argue or be stuck in the sad state.

May I recommend, something burned in the book burning






Alternatively any logic/mathematics/research textbook would do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Your posting history and verbiage. You attack me because I am white. Immediately you view me as a racist but I am a bigger minority than you. We agree that Chicago needs significant improvement but I have never seen you start a thread on that. How do you explain that?
> ...



I tell you what about Chicago: It's a shithole run entirely by blacks. It will not improve as long as that is the case.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Not my point, MarcATL. It's 2020. Have we not learned from our history that it might be a good idea to keep that Pandora's Box shut? Are you for wealth distribution for blacks? What about Asians? Latinos?
> ...



 Oooo Oooo! I know what a level playing field is! One that's based on merit and accomplishments and not skin color or race!

Kind of like this:
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.
Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Please just hold your breath and you'll get everything you deserve.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


The head of the BLM in Toronto claimed if there demands were not met they would "burn down" everything.
That sounds pretty violent to me ASSHOLE!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Yup..it sure SOUNDS that way....a lot of posturing going on..on all sides..I'm sure you do your little part..to keep the pot boiling....you ignorant Piece of Shit.

BTW ..Toronto in in Canada. So..do explain the relevance..you know..here in the US? Where millions of people are protesting peacefully? You shitheads always brush that off..in favor of screaming that the sky is falling and the country is burning. Odd..I don't see the smoke.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


If I were to be introduced to you a party I couldn't be in your presence for more than a minute.
We ALL have met assholes like you........always with the 'sudo-professorial type comments and self congratulatory attitude.
Fucking bores!
Seinfeld had an episode highlighting the exact same you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 3, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Oh no!


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Go into any DEM controlled city and you'll see the smoke.
Ask the thousands of small business owners who have had their lives destroyed by "peaceful protesters" what they think of your bullshit claim.
You're too much of a fucking pussy to go into these burned out areas.
BML is a terrorist group wherever it is .


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful intelligent mature learned reply 'professor'.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



As BLM burns riots and loots, Mac is making threads bitching about president Trump holding up a bible... and then the obligatory "what is wrong with BLM?".

We know who he is.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Uh huh...Well..in the past month I've been to LA, Seattle..yes, I walked the Capital Hill area including CHOP....Boise....and Sacramento---smelled no smoke..saw no fire...saw no rioting...watched 3 protest marches..non violent--there was a lot of argument with opposing points of view...as might be expected.

BLM is an umbrella organization...and it has many different points of view. Not that you care, of course.

I was alive all thorough the sixties..and nothing yet has come close to the disorder and chaos that prevailed at that time. All you Chicken Littles can scream the sky is falling....but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



You should have asked yourself whether you went too far with the lies when you stated you walked up to CHOP, but saw nothing wrong with it.

Far left lunatic at his usual lies.

The communist experiment of CHOP was cancelled as it failed by having too many children murdered. Very heart warming that you saw nothing.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



you need not buy-----it's being shoved down your throat------it is my learned opinion that YOU HAVEN'T SEEN NUTIN' YET.         "many different points of view........"      I don't know any of them yet-------I know them by their deeds


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Whatever you say 'professor'.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Obviously he has problems with observing things. Walked up to Chop but did not realize the usual communist experiment of liquidating people at an exponential rate had started.

Nothing he says can be taken even remotely seriously. The guy is an obvious liar.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Coming from you...I'm still laughing! You don't know shit..and your every post reflects that. You use terms that you obviously have not a clue as to what they mean...you toss out conspiratorial garbage with every post...and you expect to be taken seriously? You're an obvious Alex Jones adherent..and i thank God that your opinion of me is low..for if you approved of anything I said..I'd have seriously back up and revisit my stance. Stupid oozes from your every post..and yet you continue...too funny!

BTW..CHOP was a street fair that took up 6 blocks. Food booths..children doing sidewalk pictures....a lot of reporters...and a lot of Leftist bloviation. Your counterparts, I assume.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Was it not you that embarrassingly mixed up cultural genocide with genocide? Yes, I believe so... still butthurt that some people know what words refer to.

... and back to defending CHOP where countless people were murdered. It was a happy photo-booth session indeed, until the photos were of people getting murdered. You can't help yourself.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.



Because it's evil and wrong, might be one reason.   Because they get the people they claim to be for, killed constantly, could be a reason.

The fact that some of their leaders have basically said give us what we want or ruin society, that could be a reason.

The fact their belief system is horrible.   The fact they want to defund the police.   The fact they have chanted "We want dead cops".

Really, what part of this seems shocking to you that we on the right-wing wouldn't support such actions?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




But that's the game you play. You know for a fact that if you were in anyway cought up in any type of protest you would instantly change your mind. It's easy to talk that blather when you are safe in your home posting on a message board. But if it was your 7/11 or Dollar General store getting burnt you would not be asking what the issue is with BLM, you would be stating what the problem is, and that would be that all your shit got burnt and you are scared they will. Burn you next and the cops are nowhere to be seen. It's a blatantly stupid question. Burning shit is bad. 8ts what they do in Hati or some African shit hole, not here. I point to the last antifa/BLM hoax where some rich little white boy and habitual leftist bomber attempted to set a bomb off on the Dick Dowling statue here down town. We don't have an issue with the message. We have an issue with them blowing shit up and burning it down. Until it touches folks like you who have no life outside their house that this is even a question, and why it is so cynical and retarded.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




Let's not forget the rapes and sexual assaults, theft and burgelery and the huge thing which is a young black man getting shot by what was likely a rich white boy playing specops. Na, none of that matters to the op because he is so reasonable.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I mixed up nothing..you revisionist doofus....I said what I meant..and I stand by it. You can't debunk it..or refute it..so you resort to lying and misrepresentation, as usual.
LOL@countless people being murdered! Perhaps you have a link and a body count? I thought not....liar. I do believe that 2 people were murdered in that area and time frame..but i could be wrong..it might have been only 1. Statistically..the norm for a big city.

BTW..I don't defend CHOP//it was a farce..I just correct all the misinformation idiots like you put out about it.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Why would I want to refute your displays of extreme stupidity? We are in agreement, there is no debunking it.

It was a lot more than two people. But thanks for defending the failed communist experiment - and the murders that even democrat leaders deemed were enough. I wouldn't have expected less. Communists will never learn.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 3, 2020)

I want BLM completely destroyed and all other organizations like BLM for ONE REASON ONLY!!!

They are communist shits.  

That is undeniable FACT.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Link or STFU!


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Scroll to the shootings section ignoramus.









						Capitol Hill Occupied Protest - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




And you are still defending the failed communist experiment. We should just separate the nation into two and have one zone for you, and the other for those who do not prefer burning, looting and murder.

I also note how you compare a city block, to a city.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They sure do attack that group a lot.  Looks like they're trying to make anyone who is against white nationalism a member or supporter of the group.
> 
> Do they know that the phrase and the group are not necessarily the same things?  Who knows.
> 
> My assumption is that they want to use the group BLM as the boogeyman so that they don't have to examine their own role in our race issues.


Because BLM sucks. I am for the Cops 100%.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jul 3, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


So..two dead..as I said.  As for the city vs block thing. How odd..as I remember many posting that Seattle had been taken over by the BLM commies...LOL. When it was just 6  blocks. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that you were one of those ignorant folk.

We are not going to divide the country up...rather...we are just going to change it....marginalize the racists..and move on. America is about freedom..for all. It has been a cruel lie for a long time..if you were of the wrong skin color, ethnicity or religion. 

One day..it will be the simple truth.

BTW..I hate communists and communism--it is a red herring that you fools keep throwing out there..because a few other fools on the left keep professing their belief.   The vast majority like our system..they just wish to be treated fairly by it.


----------



## Norman (Jul 3, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



And yet, BLM admits to being trained Marxists.

You need your own side, a permanent Chaz. America is a nation of freedom and you do not believe in it, so embrace the socialist utopia.


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 3, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Better get your barometer 
'S on...


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 3, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...





Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Lol...this stuff makes my day...


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 3, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Mytwocents said:
> ...



Me too at times.   Some of these folks constantly spew shit, so wear hip boots.


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 4, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> JoeAverage said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Oh definitely,  many people are concerned and have the right to be. The BLM will ALWAYS be related to the riots,  because they never got on TV/social media,  and told them to "stand down" and act civilized.  Why? Because they were/are in favor of the Burning,  Looting and Murder for anyone, even other black people,  who disagree with their AGENDA.  I have yet to see any BLM activist do an interview and state what happened was wrong. Blaming an entire people for your "problems " is playing the victim card. Canceling, threatening,  coercing....disgusting....This country was built on CONQUEST, and that's how it has been done through centuries (Roman Empire,  Ottoman Empire...etc...) yet, I find it interesting that the same individuals who complain about America,  wouldn't be standing there if it WASN'T FOR AMERICA AND OUR CONSTITUTION.


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 4, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> Because a lot of the policies they advocate for are dumb and unrealistic and they seem to be fine with attacking, looting and destroying bussinesses that don't have anything to do with the issues they claim to care about. How many would tolerate what they do if the word black was not in their name?


And companies/corporations for that matter...received a list of major corporations that fund this shit...bottom line, they're only after the bottom line...$...so these corporations "bend the knee" so they won't lose any money...McDonald's,  Amazon,  Air B&b, Lowes, Coke...etc...


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 4, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That and the fact that there's nothing these old fashioned bigots hate more than an "uppity ******".
> ...


No honey,  racism is just that, racism...do you not see the hypocrisy in your statement?...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No, honey, but you're certainly free to point it out.

And be sure to avoid my point.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Because a lot of the policies they advocate for are dumb and unrealistic and they seem to be fine with attacking, looting and destroying bussinesses that don't have anything to do with the issues they claim to care about. How many would tolerate what they do if the word black was not in their name?
> ...


The left claim the right are owned by "CORPORATIONS."

Funny...

The NBA is a corporation. Their biggest stars despise Trump, won't visit the White House cause he is a so called racist, their players and coaches "bravely" attack Trump publicly, and yet will not say anything in support of ACTUAL OPPRESSED people in Hong Kong cause China COMMANDED them to NOT show support for the ACTUAL OPPRESSED. Get that?

Commie Kaepernick wearing a castro shirt at a presser, propped up as an OPPRESSED victim as if he was ever put into a gulag when he wasn't, and yet he made $40 million dollars from the supposed racist NFL and is being paid $50 million dollars from a company that has a well documented horrific reputation of labor practices with their factories in Vietnam and Pakistan in Nike.

Our media, all CORPORATION (nbc, cnn, cbs, abc, nytimes etc etc) all condemn our country while propping up Chicom by their direction. 

The left use race as a political weapon and use the black American 80% democrat auto vote as pawns. That is all they are to them and they use their grievances as a way to create fundraising rivers of money and NOTHING IS EVER DONE and that is ALL INTENTIONAL. 

Go ahead and explain why nothing ever improves in these democrat run shitholes like Chicago, Baltimore, Philadelphia etc. Republicans have not been within 50 miles of any of those cities for over 50 years and yet the Republicans (the free market not republicrats) get ALL OF THE BLAME.

You have to stand in awe at the power of propaganda and the power of group think. 

Patronizing racists like their emperor of identity politics are nothing but pathetic white liberal hypocritical losers. That is all.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 5, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I don't have to clean anything, my house was always clean and will stay that way. 

We all know where racism was coming from. Democrat party. They never acknowledged it, yet apologized for it. Do you think they should?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I think both ends have a lot of cleaning up to do.

Both ends tell me they're just fine the way they are.

As always, the two ends can be very similar in their behaviors.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 5, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Actually, they're not similar, not even close, or in the same category. 

Left has always violent towards everyone who questions their ways. From Lenin, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, to every Latin America dictator.

American left is following the same book, to the letter. Let me ask you, when Alinsky wrote "Rules for Radicals", who do you think were his "radicals"?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 5, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mytwocents said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Well, at least it'll be interesting.

On one hand, the BLM organization is chock full o' young reactionaries, and it's doing exactly what such an organization does:  While its heart may be in the right place, they're going to do and say a shitload of dumb, counter-productive, self-destructive shit that will probably hurt the movement more than help it.

On the other hand, and here's where it gets funny, the Trumpsters are probably helping BLM with their goofy talk radio lunacy.  They don't see -- somehow -- that when they attack the organization, it _*also*_ looks like they're attacking the movement, the philosophy.  Plus, of course, they'll continue to deny that white racism even exists and/or claim that it's only the blacks who are racist, which is always fun to see.

As a predictable result, we have two crazed, immature, simplistic, shallow-thinking groups flinging poo at each other, and -- as always -- just making things worse.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You can always tell when Mr Identity politics gets bothered by truth. His cognitive dissonance causes him to giggle at it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 5, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Hypocrisy
/həˈpäkrəsē/
_noun_

the practice of claiming to have moral standards or beliefs to which one's own behavior does not conform; pretense.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 5, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Mytwocents said:
> ...


No, its just BLM and the democrats who are crazed. Republicans are civilized, so we never riot and loot.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 5, 2020)

TDS thread 1,746


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 7, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Oh racism is alive and well, all around us. ( The SJW's can THINK they're stamping out racism,  but they aren't.  They know this.) It's just not one group of people who are....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> As a predictable result, we have two crazed, immature, simplistic, shallow-thinking groups flinging poo at each other, and -- as always -- just making things worse.


LOL

Another my side is burning shit to the ground and try to lay blame on the other side for asking him to put his animals on a leash.

You real funny bro.

Antifa..........we are against FASCISM.......and We will burn this city to the ground.  And beat anyone who disagrees with us with a metal pipe........

Conservative..........had dude...........would you stop behaving like a dang animal and go the Fuck home

Mac.........LOOK THE CONSERVATIVE IS AT FAULT TOO.


Your parents did drugs while you were being cooked in the belly didn't they Mac.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 12, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As a predictable result, we have two crazed, immature, simplistic, shallow-thinking groups flinging poo at each other, and -- as always -- just making things worse.
> ...


You bet, you're much smarter than me.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


First thing you have gotten right in a long time Mac.

You got all that violence from our side........hmmmm.........or will you show your racist list again from your Library here..............LOL

When I see a bunch of black thugs beating a old white women with a 2 x 4 I'm supposed to hold my thoughts in a be a good little PC nitwit...........That's what you want.......sorry  I want to see that POS beaten down to a pulp...........and I don't apologize.

Put your party of violent nitwits on a leash bro.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 12, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I'm trying.  I'd ask you to hold your side accountable too, but I know you don't even have the balls to admit there's a problem.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm trying. I'd ask you to hold your side accountable too, but I know you don't even have the balls to admit there's a problem.


No you are not...........you are trying to shift blame.........

It's all you ever do............The violence from a party is about the survival rate of this virus 99.974% and rising as the data comes in.........But you don't see that either or the manipulation of how they classify a covid death.  LOL


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 12, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying. I'd ask you to hold your side accountable too, but I know you don't even have the balls to admit there's a problem.
> ...


I'm holding both sides accountable.  But your distorted thought processes stop you from seeing that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Both.............we aren't burning the country down..........sorry.......sell your snake oil somewhere else.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 12, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Another perfect example.


----------

